#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-08
<Gallomimia> why's my gui filebrowser suddenly look like win95?
<Gallomimia> what did i do? how can i undo it? it's not the worst in the world just feels icky
<Gallomimia> like i'm drinking bill gates' urine
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Did you change any themes or styles?
<Gallomimia> don't think so. i checked on those...
<Gallomimia> the rest of the system is still "normal"
<YankDownUnder> What was changed or installed or re-configured since it was last the way you wanted it?
<Gallomimia> haven't really done anything to the system. aside from add a monitor whose absence was causing problems, windows appearing on the wrong screen
<Gallomimia> the absent screen. also, the Main Menu has abherrant behavior: it won't open.
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Fair enough...have you gone back into the monitors/displays and made sure that all of that was correct - and rebooted afterwards to make sure it was kept right?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> several times in fact
<Gallomimia> what's the name of the file browser?
<Gallomimia> cujo?
<YankDownUnder> Something you can do is to open a terminal - and type: killall -9 mate-panel
<YankDownUnder> Caja
<Gallomimia> right
<Gallomimia> i was adding that to my panel as a hot-launch icon when i noticed the trouble
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: In most instances, that will kill and re-load the "main" panel...
<Gallomimia> thought i'd changed the default browser to something else
<Gallomimia> killall
<Gallomimia> doh.
<Gallomimia> the problem with the main menu persists.
<YankDownUnder> It's meant to...
<Gallomimia> ah. i've discovered what's going on
<Gallomimia> i've got my 27" monitor in portrait mode, and so, my desktop is rather huge and L shaped
<Gallomimia> the menu is popping up in empty space!
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Ah...well, funny that.
<Gallomimia> changing the layout fixes the problem.
<YankDownUnder> :)
<Gallomimia> but this layout is dreadful!
<Gallomimia> where's the bug report forum >:(
<YankDownUnder> It's easy enough to muck with - to change around...experimentation...and as well, you can play around with different themes (GTK2/GTK3) to make things less, er, "Windows" like...
<YankDownUnder> https://ubuntu-mate.community/ => you can find where to do bug-filing there, mate.
<Gallomimia> still no idea why the caja browser suddenly took on the win95 theme
<Gallomimia> it's the only program that looks that way.
<Gallomimia> and it never used to...
<Gallomimia> i changed themes and no luck
<YankDownUnder> It's something freaking out the basic theme - could be the display settings that screwed it up...
<Gallomimia> hm.
<YankDownUnder> You can always "blow out" the configurations and "caches" to see if that helps...
<Gallomimia> i'll admit, this portrait view is going to take some getting used to
<Gallomimia> um. where might that be?
<YankDownUnder> In a terminal, you can look in the ~/.config and ~/.cache directories - and figure out what to rename or delete => they'll be re-created on logout/login...
<Gallomimia> i don't think this system likes logout :O
<Gallomimia> most of the themes seem to have nuked themselves back to default
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Kinda been through this before - what I ended up doing was exactly what I described...I logged out and did it from the console (CTRL-ALT-F1) - then restarted the DM and logged in - recreated all my stuff, and was happy after that...hmm...
<Gallomimia> ah. that's better. danka
<Gallomimia> caja looks normal again
<Gallomimia> i nuked its entire dir in .config
<Gallomimia> now for that menu bug. it's reproducible 100%
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Yep...been there done that. Ja ja ja ja...I did the same to all the caches and configurations for the menu and mate-panel...seemed to fix it...(well, since last using it...using something else right now) :)
<Gallomimia> no, this seems to be entirely related to the screen layout
<Gallomimia> the height of my main monitor is less than half of the height of my 2nd
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: You're going to have to sort that out - truly - and you're absolutely sure you've configured everything correctly for your display/monitor settings? Because I have several monitors and it did take me a bit, but once I figured out the "layout", I was able to properly setup the correct resolutions (two different resolutions) - oh, and I had to drag the "menu bar" from the one display to the next to set it as my
<YankDownUnder> primary...hmm...
<Gallomimia> the menu shows when i change the layout to have the tops of both monitors aligned
<Gallomimia> but in RL the bottoms of the monitors are aligned
<Gallomimia> some routine makes it show above the top of my screen, in a non-visible area
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: And have you looked through the wiki about different display issues?
<Gallomimia> if i change the layout to have the landscape screen in the middle of the portrait one's edge, things work fine also
<Gallomimia> that i'm going to have to locate
<YankDownUnder> Hang on...
<YankDownUnder> Couple of different options for "chatting" or "reading up on" things: https://ubuntu-mate.org/community/
<YankDownUnder> Meanwhile, have a read through some things - it's Monday here, and I'm going to get out of the house and get some lunch, mate....
<Gallomimia> cheers
<Gallomimia> i'll give a read. but maybe i should get back to what i was doing
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia: Coolbeans...see ya on the flipside
<Guest6709> Has anyone gotten Repetier Host working on the RPi 3?
<arun_> is there any video driver for Dell laptops ? The scrolling smoothness is pathetic on my newly installed ubuntu mate
<ouroumov> arun_, dell is not a GPU maker as far as I know
<ouroumov> Please check what graphics you have using the command: inxi -G
<arun_> Graphics:  Card: Intel Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics
<arun_>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.3 drivers: intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<arun_>            Resolution: 1366x768@60.00hz
<arun_>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel Broadwell GT1
<arun_>            GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<arun_> thats what i'm getting
<ouroumov> So it's Interl integrated graphics. Usually not an issue and drivers are stock installed. Check under "Software & Updates" -> Additional Driver if you've got Inter Microcode in use
<arun_> OK
<ouroumov> Also your choice of window manager can impact your experience, use MATE Tweak to test it
<DarkPsydeLord> hello!
<swift110> hey all
<lenovo> hi
<lenovo> sus
<yosuga> hi
<swift110> how are you
<Codfection> why my plank is not running automatically after restartin
<bekks> plank?
<Akuli> is it the dock thing?
<DarkPsydeLord> well planks are forms of dead trees you cant make em you cant really restart em and turn em into living plants again :( its a shame
<DarkPsydeLord> but for the docking thingy did you added it to the startup apps?
<veter900> привет
<veter900> how to install Navigator wound or seven roads on rasberry PI 3 for Ubuntu mate and how to install cards,especially cards that give the video to see how to do it I'm not a Profesional,let the installation video cards
<veter900> как на навит установить карты видео есть или тут бесполезно писать??
<mate|90409> Hi, I'm still having the issue with synapse, crashing when I try to type something.
<mate|90409> I'm using the comment GTK_IM_MODULE='' 'synapse'
<mate|90409> in a terminal window after every reboot
<Akuli> what is synapse?
<mate|90409> Sorry I'm not sure what do you mean?
<Akuli> what is it supposed to do?
<Akuli> is it a photo viewer? software manager? what is it?
<mate|90409> Synapse is a graphical launcher enabling you to start applications and also to quickly find and access relevant documents and files (by making use of the zeitgeist engine).
<mate|90409> Synapse is a graphical launcher enabling you to start applications and also to quickly find and access relevant documents and files (by making use of the zeitgeist engine).
<mate|90409> Synapse is a graphical launcher enabling you to start applications and also to quickly find and access relevant documents and files (by making use of the zeitgeist engine).
<mate|90409> Synapse is a graphical launcher enabling you to start applications and also to quickly find and access relevant documents and files (by making use of the zeitgeist engine).
<mate|90409> Synapse is a graphical launcher enabling you to start applications and also to quickly find and access relevant documents and files (by making use of the zeitgeist engine).
<mate|90409> sorry
<mate|90409> its one of the pre-installed applications on Ubuntu-mate
<DarkPsydeLord> wow spam!
<mate|90409> Sorry :D
<mate|90409> https://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/synapse
<mate|90409> Not spam I promise :D
<Akuli> i wonder why it's not in my repositories
<Akuli> anyway, just go to startup applications in whatever menu you use and add it there :)
<mate|90409> This would resolve the issue. I can open the program that bit is fine, the problem that it crashes when I try to type anything into it
<mate|90409> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/synapse-crashes-in-16-04/5348/6
<mate|90409> This might give you some more info of the issue
<mate|90409> I have seen few people posting about the issue but couldn't find a fix :/
<Akuli> i have no idea why it segfaults
<Akuli> if run it from the terminal with GTK_IM_MODULE="" synapse, does it still segfault?
<mate|90409> I have been using this workaround for weeks now but I have to do this in a terminal window after every reboot its not really a fix
<mate|90409> I was expecting a fix for the bug as its affecting many users
<mate|90409> and the application is unusable
<Akuli> on the ubuntu mate bug report there was a fix for your .desktop file that launches the program
<mate|90409> what is the fix? is it just an update fix?
<mate|90409> can I have the link?
<Akuli> in this https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/synapse-crashes-in-16-04/5348/8
<Akuli> the third last comment, by scarciuz
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> I'm running Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<gordonjcp> when I do CTRL-ALT-F1, F2, F3 and so on, I don't get a terminal window up
<monery> same gordonjcp, I am running it on an armv8
<gordonjcp> well, this is on plain ordinary intel
<gordonjcp> is this specific to MATE or is it upstream in ordinary Ubuntu?
<alkisg> gordonjcp: which graphics driver? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<gordonjcp> alkisg: intel
<alkisg> monery: ctrl+alt+fX work fine here on a raspberry pi 2 / mate
<gordonjcp> iirc it's an intel 4 series chipset
<alkisg> gordonjcp: it should work fine with mate. Did you disable it with no vt switch somewhere in xorg.conf?
<alkisg> You can run that command and see which drivers are loaded
<gordonjcp> alkisg: it's a fairly fresh install
<gordonjcp> alkisg: with nothing particularly strange done to it
<gordonjcp> I could run the command if I could open a console
<gordonjcp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2e12] (rev 03) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [103c:3646] Kernel driver in use: i915
<alkisg> Inside vt7, in a normal graphical terminal
<gordonjcp> alkisg: that had locked up
<alkisg> Ah
<gordonjcp> I've just rebooted it, same weirdass behaviour
<gordonjcp> although now the desktop works
<alkisg> If it locked, then that may be the reason it wouldn't switch
<gordonjcp> nope, it still won't switch and it never has
<alkisg> gordonjcp: can you try: sudo chvt 1
<alkisg> Then login, and try sudo chvt 7 to come back
<gordonjcp> nope
<gordonjcp> same problem
<alkisg> Any errors in dmesg or in xorg.log when you are trying to switch?
<gordonjcp> it'll switch to a black screen, no way to type a command in, alt-F7 brings the desktop back
<gordonjcp> no errors in dmesg that pertain to the display, nothing exciting in Xorg.0.log
<gordonjcp> alkisg: aha, a clue
<gordonjcp> alkisg: it works if I reboot (not restart X, actually reboot) with the second monitor disconnected
<gordonjcp> alkisg: great, looks like I get to dig out my Intel chipset datasheets and go bughunting
<alkisg> gordonjcp: the sna intel driver isn't very actively developed, and in 16.10 ubuntu will switch to the older one
<alkisg> I think you can force it now with specifying UXA for the acceleration
<alkisg> So, maybe a minimal xorg.conf will help
<gordonjcp> alkisg: good point, I've got some old HP desktops that require UXA
<alkisg> It shouldn't be related to mate at all though, just to the intel driver
<gordonjcp> I wonder if this slightly newer one needs it - it doesn't have the stripey crap bug that older chipsets have with SNA
<gordonjcp> alkisg: yup, plug the analogue VGA monitor in, and although I can switch to other VTs none of them are running getty
<nomic> z.z.z.
<mateGrant> yo
<mateGrant> Anyone have issue with using multi-monitors with the new amdgpu pro drivers?
<Gallomimia> have they come around? that sounds wonderful
<Gallomimia> i changed to nvidia due to lack of drivers myself
<Gallomimia> i'm looking at a graphical grub with the ubuntu-mate logo. it freezes. the graphical grub does not play nice at all with my system. willing to give bug reports on the issue if needed, but for now I just want to disable the graphics. how is this possible?
<Gallomimia> er, pertinent info: it stops on the unlock full-disk encryption part
<Gallomimia> freezes and doesn't work the first boot. ctrl-alt-del restarts, 2nd time thru it fails to display the unlock screen but at least captures the passphrase and unlocks, letting me boot. supremely annoying. how can i disable graphical grub?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-09
<blackwater1> guys, I need your help. Upgraded to 16.04. Now compiz does this. http://i.imgur.com/rArjx99.png
<ouroumov> What did you upgrade from?
<blackwater1> 15.10
<blackwater1> using the gui software update utlity
<ouroumov> Maybe your config settings got screwed up, did you reinstall ccsm?
<blackwater1> Unable to locate package ccsm
<ouroumov> uh
<blackwater1> i did apt-get install compiz-* after having issues just to be sure
<blackwater1> is it possible to rollback this upgrade back to 15.10?
<ouroumov> I don't know, I don't think so
<ouroumov> May I ask why you're using compiz?
<blackwater1> what else would I use?
<blackwater1> there's marco but it's very basic
<blackwater1> oh
<blackwater1> nvm
<blackwater1> yes compiz and marco
<blackwater1> what else?
<ouroumov> Marco + Compton is a good option if you only care about screen tearing
<ouroumov> During video playback
<ouroumov> It's lighter and less buggy than compiz
<blackwater1> i could just be a newbie, but marco doesnt give me much options for window managment
<blackwater1> window snapping, sizing, etc
<blackwater1> no vertical workspaces either unless im wrong
<ouroumov> You can set up those things using classic tools, the workspace switcher applet let you pick the layout, snapping can be enabled via MATE Tweak
<ouroumov> Also, my guess is your issue was triggered by something during the upgrade, maybe you should consider a clean reinstall of 16.04?
<aee> Hello all
<aee> Need some help
<aee> I recently migrated from Ubuntu 14.04 to Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 and I'm having problems when playing video files (not audio. The audio of the Video file always works fine). I didn't have this problem with 14.04.
<aee> I'm using VLC player (although I tried using another video player and got the same problem) and when the window size is small the video plays fine without problems, but when i resize the window, reproduction gets slower. When the window uses all the screen or when the window exceeds certain size, video freezes.
<ouroumov> reproduction?
<aee> yes
<aee> video playing
<aee> i speak spanish
<ouroumov> I take it you don't think this is a hardware limitation?
<aee> as i said: it worked fine in 14.04
<aee> whith mate desktop
<aee> my hardware is limited, but it worked fine before
<ouroumov> What window manager are using under MATE Tweak -> Windows -> Window Manager?
<aee> marco
<ouroumov> Try Marco+Compton
<aee> software composition
<aee> it didnt get better
<aee> it get worse
<ouroumov> Can you go to welcome -> Getting started and hit the two buttons in the "driver and firmware" steps then reboot?
<ouroumov> Also
<ouroumov> You don't happen to have an AMD GPU by any chance?
<aee> integrated video
<aee> onboard
<ouroumov> k
<aee> in "getting started" i have a "driver" button. Is this one?
<ouroumov> yes
<aee> in "Graphics" I'm getting this:
<aee> Sorry, Welcome was unable to automatically identify the graphics vendor on this system.
<aee> Card/Chipset: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<blackwater1> ouroumov: i dont know that a clean install of 16.04 would actually fix the problem, im considering reinstalling but probably back to 15.10.. you know, the way it was before
<blackwater1> you seem knowledgeable
<ouroumov> 15.10 is no longer supported
<ouroumov> aee, I've never seem that before, maybe ask about it on the forums? https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<aee> ok. Thanks anyway
<ouroumov> blackwater1, can you try something? Create a new user, log into it, set the preferences to use compiz and see if the bug persists
<blackwater1> sure
<blackwater1> brb
<blackwater1> ouroumov: logged in with new user, set as compiz, no issues so far. switched back to main user, switched to compiz, acted funny, switched theme back to ambiant mate, seems ok, switched back to numix, seems ok
<blackwater1> ouroumov: it doesnt always do that
<blackwater1> back in 15.10 when i click reboot, the theme would change to a plain grey and some icons would be missing, and it would just get stuck there and not reboot
<ouroumov> There have been theme adjustments since 15.10, mainly GTK version stuff
<blackwater1> so as this point I can't tell if it's a 16.04 issue, a mate issue, a compiz issue or a numix theme issue
<ouroumov> blackwater1, I know what you mean lol, I've seen that too
<blackwater1> ouroumov: but it wouldn't happen always either
<ouroumov> I think it's a MATE issue but I haven't managed to get a screenshot of that in action for a bug report yet
<ouroumov> blackwater1, for me it usually happens when pluma is open with a changed file that has not been saved
<blackwater1> i almost keep forcing myself to like ubuntu but as much as i hate windows and it being a resource hog, it seems like windows 10 is just more reliable
<blackwater1> idk if switching to straight up ubuntu would be a good idea
<ouroumov> blackwater1, I think you'd get some benefits from a fresh 16.04 install
<blackwater1> then just installing mate desktop.. or would that be literally the same thing
<ouroumov> It wouldn't be the same
<blackwater1> i mean, what's different besides default programs
<ouroumov> Stuff like Welcome, Software boutique etc have been created for Ubuntu MATE
<blackwater1> welcome is just the welcome screen that pops up and no one ever uses, right?
<ouroumov> Remind me how you got here again? :)
<blackwater1> i dont follow
<ouroumov> Didn't you get here using the "Chatroom" button in welcome? (I don't remember exactly the label)
<blackwater1> oh.
<blackwater1> no
<blackwater1> i googled ubuntu mate irc channel
<ouroumov> People use Welcome for post install stuff mainly
<blackwater1> i didnt mean it in a rude though, if it came out like that i apologizer
<blackwater1> way*
<ouroumov> yeah no problem
<ouroumov> Anyway
<blackwater1> im just trying to figure out the best option here, I like to setup my workspaces/virtual desktops a certain way and start being productive
<ouroumov> I think your problem comes from something screwwy in the compiz settings
<blackwater1> i dont wanna reinstall 16.04 and have everything seem normal then somehow down the line problems start coming up
<blackwater1> it's possible
<ouroumov> Maybe you can use that new user you created?
<blackwater1> I could try resetting compiz settings to default
<ouroumov> yes
<blackwater1> ok i did that, i'll give it a week or so see how it pans out
<blackwater1> i like ubuntu and i really like mate, i certainly appreciate all the effort they put into it
<blackwater1> i just hate tinker with things just so they can work properly
<ouroumov> Yeah I don't blame you on that one
<ouroumov> I would also like for things to "just work", but we're not there yet and I don't think this is an attainable goal either
<blackwater1> it's my workstation too, not a home machine, so it really sucks when things are buggy. i can't stand windows so i'll always stick with ubuntu, and i hope it's just a compiz issue not mate. it would make sense that window manager issues would cause issues.. with windows, and not the OS.
<blackwater1> ouroumov: how do you mean, though? what have you ran into that doesn't just work?
<blackwater1> on my end, things are buggy, but things that do work do seem to just work, you know?
<ouroumov> blackwater1, well a couple of things. That 16.04 release has had a few issues. I've got lock screen problems, the gvfsd-smb bug (this one though is on the verge of being fixed in 16.04, I know because I'm following the bug report) I've also been hit by various things hardware related (drivers)
<blackwater1> it's funny how things that worked in 15.10 would stop working in 16.04
<ouroumov> 'tragic' is the word I'd use
<blackwater1> now, is it a 16.04 issue or a mate 16.04 issue?
<ouroumov> 16.04. Most problems come from the Ubuntu Base, the few problems I have with MATE are not really show-stoppers you know, just annoyances
<blackwater1> i guess i should've read up on reviews before upgrading
<ouroumov> I don't think any of your troubles come from Ubuntu Base
<ouroumov> I mean, you're using compiz. Compiz is notoriously buggy for starters
<erasmus_> o7
<ouroumov> .ô7
<jay_> hi
<alkisg> gordonjcp: getty is ran asynchronously by systemd when the vt switch occurs
<alkisg> Did you do something that could disable that functionality?
<alkisg> Does "sudo openvt bash" open a bash on the first available vt for you?
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: I'm trying to update the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/RaspberryPi page so that it works with 16.04
<alkisg> In my raspberry pi 2 ubuntu-mate installation, I see that you're not using the raspi2 kernel, but a package named "raspberry-bootloader"
<alkisg> Is that what people should install in their rpi chroots nowadays? Or that's mate-specific, and other flavors shouldn't rely on it?
<erasmus_> people talking & got no notification :/
<alkisg> erasmus_: by your irc client? usually notifications only appear when someone is mentioning your name...
<erasmus_> ah
<erasmus_> I do not know anyone here since I just got Ubuntu Mate. In process of switching from Windows for most things.
<ouroumov> erasmus_, how's it going so far?
<erasmus_> Great, better than Elementary OS.
<erasmus_> Got AMDGPU Pro drivers to install here
<erasmus_> Just having one small issue with my vga monitor
<erasmus_> The system is reading both of my DVI ports as DVI-D but one of them is DVI-I
<erasmus_> It has the vga monitor hooked up via dvi-I adapter
<erasmus_> Could take my 32" TV back from my roommate and use it lol
<erasmus_> I play EVE Online and having 2 screens is very helpful
<ouroumov> Didn't know there was a Linux version of Eve Online
<erasmus_> I think its unofficial official
<erasmus_> https://forums.eveonline.com/default.aspx?g=posts&t=482663&find=unread
<erasmus_> If that makes since
<erasmus_> *sense
<erasmus_> Group of devs I think on their own accord maintain it
<erasmus_> So you wont find it on steam for linux
<erasmus_> but you can get it here
<ouroumov> That's pretty sweet, though I don't play myself I know a few people that will probably be interested
<erasmus_> I like it, it about the high risk long troll
<erasmus_> Not an instant gratification kind of game for the most part
<erasmus_> I guess how they built the wine my R9 380 registers as a HD 5600
<erasmus_> Without the AMDGPU Pro drivers it only registers as HD 2900 and I have to turn down some settings
<JohnDroid> Hello, I need to connect to a server using a ssh-key and I got this error msg: sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<JohnDroid> I tried to disable the ssh-agent at boot start. The process is still running and it won't kill even if i do sudo kill -9
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> you need the ssh agent I think
<ouroumov> you're using ssh-copy-id?
<JohnDroid> I'm using ssh-add
<JohnDroid> when I do ssh-add -l there is already my key. Event if I do ssh-add -D the key is not removed
<ouroumov> Is there a particular reason you don't want to use the classic route of ssh-copy-id?
<JohnDroid> I don't need ssh-copy-id my public key is already configured on the server side. I just want to load my ssh key in the agent to connect to the server like I always did under Kubuntu. I just switched to Mate recently
<ouroumov> Did you verify the file permissions in ~/.ssh?
<JohnDroid> ok nevermind, I did : eval `ssh-agent -s` and it worked. http://askubuntu.com/questions/762541/ubuntu-16-04-ssh-sign-and-send-pubkey-signing-failed-agent-refused-operation
<ouroumov> great
<JohnDroid> thanks anyway
<ubuntu-mate> hy
<myth> hy
<TwoNotes> I am using the "Caja" file viewer on Ubuntu-MATE and since the upgrade form 15.10 to 16.04.1 the "folder color" feature seems to have dissapeared.
<mate|31050> Hi, all.  Receiving an error message when running software updater on 32-bit Mate.  First, there's a warning that only a partial upgrade is possible.  Then I receive a new window that indicates an unresolvable error: unable to calculate upgrade.  Anyone else seen this or have an idea about what's going on?
<Akuli> are you upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?
<mate|31050> No: I installed 16.04 on a windows celeron powered laptop
<Akuli> well, that doesn't surprise me :) 16.04 seems to be pretty awful and buggy overall
<Akuli> since it was released there has been a bunch of people coming to ubuntu support channels with all kinds of weird problems
<mate|31050> Now you're calling me weird :-)
<mate|31050> Anyway to upload screenshots of the error windows?
<Akuli> pasteboard.co
<Akuli> is what i use
<JohnDroid> with Caja, is it possible on the left to have "Places" and "Tree" at the same time, instead to have to switch between the two
<Akuli> JohnDroid, F3 seems to do something interesting, maybe thats what you want?
<JohnDroid> Akuli, no F3 is adding another panel with folders view. I guess it's not possible to do what I want
<JohnDroid> is someone using another file explorer with mate?
<JohnDroid> or maybe I could just install dolphin
<JohnDroid> oh no it's installing baloo, this is a nogo for me
<DarkPsydeLord> klaatu barada nikto!
<ryan_> hi
<ryan_> any arabic users here ?
<ryan_> :(
<jasin39> Hello All
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<lee_> hi
<jasin39> sorry for the delay I was googling, how to stop screen tearing ubuntu mate 16.04 intel graphics
<lee_> did you solved the problem?
<jasin39> i wont know until i restart.
<jasin39> but i dont think i did
<jasin39> am i allowed to past,post an internet link ?
<jasin39> *paste
<jasin39> anyway, I found a site that suggested i create a startup app with that invokes  "compton --backend glx --paint-on-overlay --vsync opengl-swc"
<jasin39> i did that. and although i havent restarted my pc yet, i did enter that command into a terminal, and it told me the another composite manager already running
<jasin39> so now Im concerned that the two will conflict with each other when i reboot my machine.
<Akuli> of course :)
<Akuli> links are allowed
<jasin39> okay. thanks.
<jasin39> the site i found was this one, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/eliminate-screen-tearing/2156
<mate|46752> installing mate 1st time
<PartyLine> hi there i need little help
<Akuli> Hi PartyLine, whats the problem?
<PartyLine> i like to del some partition beffore to install ubuntu mate alpha
<PartyLine> i try in win but i cant
<PartyLine> can i do from ubuntu
<Akuli> of course
<Akuli> which windows?
<PartyLine> i trying n windows 10 but i cant del
<Akuli> make sure your windows shuts down correctly
<Akuli> disable fast boot in its power settings, you can look up more instructions on google
<Akuli> when you've done that you can just boot ubuntu from the installation usb stick, choose to try ubuntu and use a partitioning tool to delete your partition
<christoph> is it possible to not use the softwareboutique
<christoph> i mainly not use it
<Akuli> i don't even have it installed :)
<Akuli> i do everything with aptitude
<christoph> and how to remove it ?
<Akuli> boutique or aptitude?
<christoph> boutique
<Akuli> sudo aptitude remove software, then hit tab twice
<christoph> sudo apt-get autoremove and then ?
<Akuli> why would you autoremove?
<Akuli> actually
<christoph> because it uses space which i can ned for other things
<Akuli> run this: dpkg --get-selections | grep boutique
<Akuli> what do you get?
<christoph> and why install things which i even dont need
<Akuli> i mean, of course you can run autoremove but run it after a regular remove :)
<Akuli> so, what does the dpkg command say?
<christoph> it says nothing
<Akuli> then i have no idea how to remove it
<Akuli> or wait
<Akuli> maybe i have an ubuntu mate 16.04 iso somewhere
<nomic> z.z.z.z
<christoph> ok then i ask google :-)
<pavlushka> Akuli: you forget to add sudo before "dpkg --get-selections | grep boutique", without it , will not show anything
<Akuli> pavlushka, nope
<Akuli> --get-selections does not require sudo, and you shouldn't use sudo with it
<pavlushka> Akuli: or if you are in root mode
<Akuli> pavlushka, please don't use sudo when you don't need to
<Akuli> christoph, i have an iso, lets boot it
<pavlushka> Akuli: sorry, my bad, copy paste mistake
<Akuli> no problem :)
<pavlushka> it does gives the result, wondering why it didn't show anything for christoph !
<Akuli> damn virtualbox eats up all my ram
<christoph> pavlushka: also with sudo it shows nothing
<Akuli> 64MB free
<Akuli> christoph, i managed to open a terminal, lets see how this should be done
<Akuli> or not
<Akuli> the welcome screen is trying to come over my terminal
<christoph> Akuli: do you use linux ?
<christoph> or windwos instead ?
<Akuli> definitely linux over windows
<Akuli> i just don't like virtualbox :)
<christoph> me too :)
<Akuli> oh now the welcome screen is gone
<Akuli> christoph, meanwhile my virtual machine is frozen, try to find a terminal command that runs the boutique
<Akuli> bah i should probably extract the iso and chroot into it
<pavlushka> Akuli: give it a try, :)
<pavlushka> unfortunately , me too not in MATE atm.
<Akuli> alright time to extract the iso
<christoph> Akuli: what distro ?
<Akuli> ubuntu mate 14.04 on this system
<christoph> ok
<Akuli> actualy i can just mount and chroot
<Akuli> or not
<Akuli> awesome
<pavlushka> Akuli: what?
<Akuli> oh he came back
<Akuli> or not..
<Akuli> i just started unsquashfsing
<Akuli> and we're done
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> is the software boutique somehow the same thing as the welcome screen?
<Akuli> i just can't find it
<pavlushka> Akuli: me to, not in bin, sbin, usr/bin, usr/sbin
<Akuli> by the way, you can just which it
<Akuli> i wonder what's the command for launching it
<Akuli> i could dpkg -S if i knew that
<Akuli> whatever, christoph quit anyway :)
<pavlushka> Akuli: yes it is "ubuntu-mate-welcome --software-only"
<Akuli> at least we know what christoph needs to remove if he comes back :)
<sslove> hey everybody, i just spotted ubuntu 'in the wild' on a tv series called homestead rescue season 1 episode 6 @ 22:33, MATE desktop with ambiance theme, classic ubuntu setup with 2 panels, green folder icons. Ubuntu MATE perhaps?
<sslove> u see it for a few seconds, at one point close up of a vlc window and desktop background, and then u see the whole desktop
<ouroumov> sslove, lol thanks for the tip. Maybe it'd be cool to mention it in the forums / send a link to Linux Action Show? x)
<sslove> haha, yea neat
<sslove> http://imgur.com/a/isM9M here's 2 screenshots, what do you think?
<sslove> i have mine customized with different theme, is the the UMATE default?
<sslove> how do i submit that to LAS?
<ouroumov> I don't know exactly but each episode they do a "The Pic" segment and I think people basically contact Noah to tell him
<sslove> um, kernellinux@?
<ouroumov> yeah
<sslove> do u know the rest?
<ouroumov> Oh uh no I think that's his twitter handler, not sure if he's got the mail too
<sslove> noah is definitely the more ubuntu guy right? mate user?
<ouroumov> Damn my wifi is so weak since earlier I didn't manage to load your screenshots
<sslove> oh damn, why is that?
<ouroumov> sslove, yeah I think the other is an Arch diehard
<ouroumov> sslove, cause it's my phone's hotspot
<sslove> oh oh, where do u live?
<ouroumov> France
<sslove> i'm in se asia where internet is generally pretty awful
<sslove> ah right, man i wish i was there now, eating cheese
<sslove> no cheese here
<pavlushka> I am having an issue with login for a quite long time, with the login prompt, when I just select any user other than that showing, the login prompt vanishes and switching to tty shells, it saya a
<pavlushka> I am having an issue with login for a quite long time, with the login prompt, when I just select any user other than that showing, the login prompt vanishes and switching to tty shells, it says a start job is running.
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: stop stealing "internets" from your neighbors
<DarkPsydeLord> thats why it is slow
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, lol wtf u talkin bout mate?
<sslove> i haven't done that in years
<DarkPsydeLord> yd?
<DarkPsydeLord> i know you are doing it right now XD! cause you are stealing mine i can see your ip in my router
<DarkPsydeLord> hehehe
<DarkPsydeLord> how you doing btw? its being days since we talked where you been?
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, hey man, r u serious??
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, u see my ip in your router???
<sslove> LMAO
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, i'm chillin mang
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, how are u?
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: im just chilling b4 going back home im still trapped im my awesome job
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, i had work in taiwan, a chef gig, only paid 1200us for 3 days of work
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, ur awesome job being?
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, u see my ip in your router???
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: thats freaking awesome, "awesomer" than my awesome job of awesomness as a developer and system admin
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, sounds fun to me
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, that is awesome bro, chef work is painful, lots of hours on ur feet, neck back and shoulder hurt like a mufugga
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: it is fun i develop headaches to regular users and i make sure everything works fine on the servers XD!
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, u can do ur work remotely yea?
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove: as im doing it right now! im in OHIO! not mexico.
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, i wonder if i could bs my way into a job like that, i have no prior experience
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, wait, ur physically in ohio? and maintaining mexico servers?
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, makes me wonder tho, why would u be in ohio over mexico? i miss mexico man, but hard to 'pull' there, lol
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove, for now! i work in mexico, but right now im here in a big factory in OHIO to get some information to develop an EDI with their clients in mexico aka my office!
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove, so pretty much im in vacation BIOTCH!
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, factory in ohio? oh i didn't think they actually made anything in america anymore
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, hahaha, enjoy your vacation in ohio
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove, its a "factory" we do whatever they need in mexico wink wink, and well its not really vacation im kind of working but well
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, i'm totally pooping on ohio but actually, u should check out cedar point, world
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, i'm totally pooping on ohio but actually, u should check out cedar point, world's largest concentration of rollercoasters
<DarkPsydeLord> btw somebody called me the N word in chick fil LOL that mean im dark enough no more beaches for a while
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, Ah so it's a factory the way hollywood does old western towns
<sslove> really? someone called u a nigger?
<sslove> holy sh1t
<DarkPsydeLord> sslove, yes! its pretty much a storage
<ouroumov> pavlushka, hi
<sslove> DarkPsydeLord, funny thing is, u can count the black people in mexico on one hand
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, sslove, please don't stray off topic when there's someone on the channel asking a question
<pavlushka> Hi ouroumov !
<sslove> and still give someone the bird, lol
<ouroumov> pavlushka, what do you mean "select any user other than that showing" ?
<DarkPsydeLord> ouromov: i apologize didnt realize we had a queue question...
<DarkPsydeLord> missed a u
<sslove> ouroumov, DarkPsydeLord ur right, i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if u wanna shoot the sh1t
<ouroumov> ^^
<sslove> what was the question?
<ouroumov> <pavlushka> I am having an issue with login for a quite long time, with the login prompt, when I just select any user other than that showing, the login prompt vanishes and switching to tty shells, it says a start job is running.
<pavlushka> ouroumov: I have a normal user, and an admin, and guest, so i have 3 choices in login but when I choose the other than that is selected from the previous login, the prompt vanishes, and its getting worse.
<sslove> sorry pavlushka, didn't see ur q
<ouroumov> pavlushka, so when you hit tty1 can you switch back to GUI using CTRL+ALT+F7?
<pavlushka> sslove: np
<ouroumov> pavlushka, I have multiple user accounts on several machines running 16.04 LTS and I've not seen that kind of issues
<sslove> u could try installing a different login manager rather than the headache of troubleshooting it if it's not a simple solution
<pavlushka> ouroumov: nope, I logged into tty3 shell and used startx.
<ouroumov> pavlushka, is the system fully up to date?
<pavlushka> because even tty1 shells says after that selecting event, "a start job is running"
<pavlushka> ouroumov: yep, updated using tty3.
<ouroumov> pavlushka, is the login prompt LightDM or mate-screensaver?
<pavlushka> ouroumov: oops, supposed to be the default, coz I didn't change any.
<ouroumov> pavlushka, even by default there's two programs handling logins:
<ouroumov> LightDM - you hit it when you boot
<ouroumov> mate-screensaver - you hit it after locking your screen using CTRL+ALT+L
<pavlushka> So I just do "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and see if it fixes the issue?
<ouroumov> If that's the one we're talking about, you sure can try
<pavlushka> ouroumov: I have the problem right after booting.
<pavlushka> from the beginning
<ouroumov> Lightdm it is then
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> I use Xubuntu and Lubuntu and Ubuntu, but faced this in only Ubuntu-Mate
<ouroumov> Did you do something specific with this Ubuntu MATE install?
<ouroumov> Anything that might have triggered this behavior?
<pavlushka> ouroumov: nope, I just installed some packages I used to use, but no alteration.
<ouroumov> Do you have a list of the packages?
<ouroumov> Also, what method did you use to create that new desktop user? The GUI or sudo adduser?
<pavlushka> ouroumov: The admin user was during installation, normal one was created using "sudo adduser"
<pavlushka> and let me pastebin the list then.
<pavlushka> ouroumov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22855528/
<ouroumov> What's k3b?
<sslove> disc burning software
<sslove> for kde
<pavlushka> ouroumov: kde based burner
<bekks> A very powerful cd/dvd creation software.
<ouroumov> lot of stuff here is already in Ubuntu MATE by default
<ouroumov> anyway, did you dpkg-reconfigure lightdm already?
<pavlushka> because the dafault brasero craps my lots of CD/DVD
<pavlushka> ouroumov: nope
<pavlushka> now doing it.
<pavlushka> ok, done
<ouroumov> Reboot/check?
<pavlushka> ouroumov: give me some minutes, something pending.
<sslove> pavlushka, u try the burning software from xfce?
<pavlushka> sslove: nope
<DarkPsydeLord> whats a dvd?
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, it's an obsolete storage medium
<sslove> damn and i've got stacks of new dvds
<DarkPsydeLord> ooooh, nice! now you are rich since they are old XD
<sslove> i am rich
<sslove> got everything but the money
<pavlushka> brb
<DarkPsydeLord> well last time i used one i think... was 03
<rahtgaz> that's the same as me DarkPsydeLord. the last time I used one was about the 3rd of this month
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz, lol XD i ment the year but yeah not so common now isnt it
<rahtgaz> coincidentally they are discussing just that on #linux. Not so common for sure among home users, but still widely used professionally
<rahtgaz> I don't agree they are obsolete. Just on the home market.
<rahtgaz> Heck, you will get fired in many companies if you even dare bringing a USB stick in. Those things are considered dirty by many IT managers. Like some kind of used condom
<DarkPsydeLord> well if you use windumbs you must be afraid of every single usb stick on the planet
<DarkPsydeLord> but its not the same for us posix users
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, it's exactly the same
<ouroumov> BadUSB is not a windows vuln
<ouroumov> It's a fundamental problem
<DarkPsydeLord> i know theres some issues regarding information but nothing you can handle
<DarkPsydeLord> cant
<ouroumov> If you can plug an USB keyboard and have your OS detect it as such, then you're vulnerable, period.
<DarkPsydeLord> well somehow i agree and disagree
<rfleming> Greetings!
<DarkPsydeLord> but i just like to argue about everything XD
<DarkPsydeLord> rfleming: hi how are ya!
<ouroumov> Hello rfleming
<rfleming> DarkPsydeLord, Great thanks!
<ouroumov> rfleming, what literature do you spawn from again? Your name reminds me of something.
<rfleming> just turned my secondary laptop to Mate and giving it a go
<rfleming> ouroumov, I don't spawn from any literature.  This happens to be my name ;)
<ouroumov> wow cool
<DarkPsydeLord> i love mate as i always say, it reminds me my beloved ubuntu 8
<DarkPsydeLord> gnome 2 at its best
<rfleming> I replaced budgie-remix
 * rfleming looks at everyone looking it up :)
<rfleming> It's been a while since I used MATE.  It's really grown
<DarkPsydeLord> lol not me
<DarkPsydeLord> im cli now! when i get home i will look for it
<rfleming> I like budgie.  I can't wait for Canonical to roll it in as an alt
<DarkPsydeLord> my lynx wont lemme see the pictures
<rfleming> aww...
<rfleming> DarkPsydeLord, mark this for later https://solus-project.com/budgie/
<rfleming> Budgie is the desktop for SolusOS
<rfleming> and it's built tight to GNOME
<rfleming> ... it's kinda like Cinnamon, but better :)
<DarkPsydeLord> o yeah! i tried solus once
<DarkPsydeLord> beautiful
<rahtgaz> infidel!
<rahtgaz> you don't try Solus once. You try it forever
<rfleming> someone released an Ubuntu remix with Budgie as the DE... Canonical is supposedly going to make it an official remix some day
<DarkPsydeLord> well i mainly use umate and arch so no solus needed for now!
 * rfleming would love to tinker with arch... but I don't have time anymore.  I just want something that works.
<DarkPsydeLord> thats why i use umate
<DarkPsydeLord> when in need of a distro that works
<rfleming> I used to use Gentoo and Fluxbox... I was a known masochist...
<rfleming> then I got married and had kids.
<DarkPsydeLord> i was a mint user but well you know ubuntu mate just looks great and remind me my early days in linux
<rfleming> I've been floating between Unity, XFCE and Gnome for a while... did a brief stint with lxde
<rfleming> yeah, I used to use mate... until manual updating broke my system and I realized that clem renames deb packages to fit his needs :)
<rfleming> so I went back to xubuntu 14
<rahtgaz> I'm still a fan of tiling vms. And mate shares a space with i3.
<rfleming> I'm still trying to figure a few things out.
<DarkPsydeLord> i'm still
<rfleming> I'm going to use i3w on my 'server' laptop
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> im curious about e17
<rfleming> lol
<rahtgaz> you do it, rfleming. the best twm out there
<rfleming> rahtgaz, that's the plan... but tinker time is premium time :)
<rfleming> DarkPsydeLord, when it comes to E, I find YouTube the best place to try it out.
<DarkPsydeLord> thats true thats why i like arch once you set your machine the way you like it you just keep rolling
<rahtgaz> well, it's just getting the initial setup right. one or two days until you tweak enough until you are satisfied. then it's rock and roll
<sslove> no way, e is a delight to play around with
<sslove> u can tweak the hell out of it
<DarkPsydeLord> there you are!
<rfleming> sslove, yeah but what practical use is it? >:)
<rahtgaz> i honestly don't know what e is
<rahtgaz> and with that name, i don't want to google it :p
<sslove> rfleming, what do u mean?
<sslove> rfleming, it's a de
<rfleming> sslove, I'm just teasing
<sslove> rfleming, u run apps like in any other
<sslove> rfleming, you punk
<sslove> :p
 * rfleming is guilty
<DarkPsydeLord> hahahaha
<sslove> anyone here flying from the us to malaysia by chance?
<rfleming> Icons seem to be strange in mate... but maybe it's my expectations
<rahtgaz> that's a shot in the dark eh
<rahtgaz> rfleming: not really. You are right. I find mate icons the one thing I dislike
<sslove> rfleming, unless ur being a punk again, ubuntu mate comes with loads of alt icon sets, including several versions of faenza, still the best imho
<rfleming> ok, so monochrome panel icons are a pipe-dream then?
<rfleming> one of the things I LOVE with my xubuntu
<rfleming> sslove, Icons aren't a problem  I like using the 'paper' icons with the 'arc-darker' theme
<rfleming> I just don't like colour icons in my panels :)
<sslove> yea why are the panel icons not monochrome? for instance, clipit panel icon on unity is but on mate no, even with same icon theme, faenza
<rahtgaz> ugh, flat icons!
<sslove> lol
<sslove> not flat, monochrome
<rfleming> rahtgaz, You're entitled to your opinion... but I'm entitled to ridicule your ridiculous opinions.
<sslove> there's a difference
<rahtgaz> I was talking about the paper icons.
<rahtgaz> And I am going to ridicule the hell of those icons now
<rfleming> haha
<rahtgaz> :p
<sslove> paper icons? what's that?
<rfleming> for those wanting to see: https://snwh.org/paper/icons
<sslove> tnx
<rfleming> Sorry DarkPsydeLord... I don't think Lynx is going to show that proper :)
<rahtgaz> dman. that's ugly. that's like a 7 year old icon set. it's only missing sticky figures
<rfleming> rahtgaz, is Moka (https://snwh.org/moka) betteR?
<DarkPsydeLord> rfleming, its ok i see some words in my black screen :) now im tempted to open it in my phone
<rahtgaz> hmm.. actualy that moka seems nicer. and it's not flat
<rfleming> Faba (the ones below) are the basis and fallback to Moka.  If it doesn't exist in Moka, then Moka uses Faba
<sslove> those are pretty nice actually, but what i have found with most icon sets is they're not complete, so ur system ends up looking kinda shite
<rfleming> all three of those have PPAs
<sslove> whereas faenza is very nearly complete
<rfleming> and very square
<rfleming> in a Pulp Fiction sort of way
<rfleming> :)
<sslove> yea i like that look
<rfleming> I wonder how elementary-icon-theme looks in Mate
<rfleming> that's the default for xubuntu
<rahtgaz> installing moka
<rfleming> but yeah... monochrome panel icons would be really nice
 * rfleming believes a rainbow doesn't belong in the panel
<sslove> i like the lubuntu icons too, they did a pretty good job with those, now i wish ubuntu proper would get on the ball and release a new icon set, they hired the faenza guy years ago, for what?
<onmytoes> ouroumov: hello, to no avail
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-10
<rahtgaz> what's greatluy annoys me though is most of my favorite themes are unusable. I'd love to get a good theme thatisn't darker but still draws dark menu backgrounds
<rahtgaz> You, know, like the default ubuntu-MATE theme
<rfleming> rahtgaz, try arc
<rfleming> it'll officially be in the repo in 16.10
<rahtgaz> I think I tried it. It's the4 same problem... let me check
<pavlushka> ouroumov: ping, did not fix the issue
<rfleming> https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme
<rfleming> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/install-latest-arc-gtk-theme-ubuntu-16-04
<rahtgaz> yup. just tried it. I had it installed from before. Same problem. Only the dark themes use dark menus
<pavlushka> gonna sign off, see ya guys, take care, :)
<rfleming> rahtgaz, what do you mean 'dark menus'
<rfleming> like right-click context?
<rahtgaz> yeah, or the MATE menu, or application menus. See how the Ubuntu-MATE default theme does it
<rfleming> rahtgaz, choose arc-darker
<rfleming> arc-dark is the darkest... arc-darker is light menus
<rahtgaz> but that will paint the window background too. and it's too much
<rfleming> no
<rfleming> arc-dark paints the window background
<rahtgaz> rfleming: i may be explaining myself badly
<rfleming> rahtgaz, obviously! :)
<rahtgaz> Ubuntu-MATE theme has this nice design in which it uses dark title bars and white windows backgrounds. In addition it uses dark menus bacgrounds.
<rahtgaz> that's the type of design I enjoy
<DarkPsydeLord> see ya around pavlushka!
<rfleming> default theme is Ambiant-Mate?
<rahtgaz> yes
<rahtgaz> brb. out for a smoke
<rfleming> ahh, you want dark menu but not dark windo
<rfleming> w
<rfleming> gotcha
<rfleming> Arc doesn't do that
<rfleming> (yet)
<rfleming> put in a feature request :)
<rfleming> So another 'how-do-ya-do' question.
<rfleming> How do I change the background of the lock screen?
<rfleming> I'm not a fan of the Ubuntu-MATE-Radioactive wallpaper :)
<rahtgaz> I'll think putting that feature request on Vertex instead. Love that theme
<DarkPsydeLord> im so confused right now
<DarkPsydeLord> what are you talking about now
<rahtgaz> racist themes
<rfleming> lock screen in Ubuntu MATE
<rfleming> rahtgaz, I'll have to check out Vertex
<rfleming> same guy who makes Arc?
<rahtgaz> it's amazing rfleming. A perfect non-flat thme that doesn't overdo it
<rahtgaz> hmm... not sure
<rfleming> yeah
<rfleming> it seems so
<rahtgaz> can I now please stop talking and install moka?
<rahtgaz> thank you!
<rfleming> yeah, go ahead
<rfleming> :)
<rahtgaz> :)
<rahtgaz> ouch, 52 Mb
<DarkPsydeLord> o yeah! racism
<DarkPsydeLord> ldm foreva!
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<rfleming> moka-icon-theme also installs faba-icon-theme and faba-mono-icons
<rahtgaz> racist!
<rfleming> ok... bbiab, gotta put the sprogs to bed
<sslove> i'm not a fan of the default faded puke green, even tho i have changed the color, it still appears in some apps, like update, or welcome, et al
<DarkPsydeLord> well i like green and blue
<DarkPsydeLord> also like grey and black so this is the perfect default theme for me
<DarkPsydeLord> ok people! i have to flee! see you around
<rfleming> Hello again
<heyson> quien podria dar mi opinion.. de que seria probechoso colocar comentarios debajo de las aplicaciones
<heyson> de la tienda software butique
<rfleming> heyson ubottu es
<rfleming> ubottu es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<heyson> ok gracias
<jlifford> any idea how I can get accordancebible.com installed on my ubuntu mate system?
<rfleming> wine?
<rfleming> Jesus turned water to wine... so obviously it's the solution
<jlifford> wine says I have no internet connection
<rfleming> jlifford, check their forums.  You can't be the only one wanting to use Accordance on Linux
<jlifford> exactly
<jlifford> i just dumped windows 10 today
<rfleming> jlifford, congrats... https://www.accordancebible.com/forums/topic/17818-installing-on-debianlinux-with-internet-connection-problem/?hl=ubuntu#entry89131
<jlifford> thanks
<junior> hello! Is there a way to save my configurations when I change the position of the icons on top panel?
<junior> is there a way of export this configurations I said and import in the future after reinstall ubuntu mate?
<rego>  buenos dias
<rego> tengo  problemas con  ubuntu 16   tengo mac ppc g5 alguien me  puede ayudar? gracias
<chilledpeperami> Where do I put in a feature/tweak suggestion?
<ouroumov> chilledpeperami, forum?
<chilledpeperami> where?
<chilledpeperami> g+?
<chilledpeperami> ohhh ubuntu-mate.community
<chilledpeperami> thanks, and sorry for the dumb question
<anubis> hi all I did and update with ubuntu mate 16.04 32 bit edition and now I am having system errors. I can't do tab completion unless im in root and i can't do any apt installs anymore.
<anubis> can someone please help?
<alkisg> Put specific error messages to pastebin
<anubis> I also don't have permission to use my own programs
<anubis> alkisg: will do thank you
<anubis> http://hastebin.com/inoruhumad.pas
<top-secret> hallo
<top-secret> ohoho
<alkisg> anubis: even though that's pretty partial output, it seems that your disk is read-only
<top-secret> by
<alkisg> The disk is remounted ro automatically on errors, so it might mean that it needs to be fsck'ed
<alkisg> You can select that from the recovery menu
<anubis> alkisg: how did it become read only
<alkisg> $ grep remount /etc/fstab
<alkisg> UUID=e1f06e01-d2dc-45e5-b446-54e1e4a5dc2c /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<alkisg> "errors=remount-ro"
<anubis> how do i use fsck
<anubis>  this is my output: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root /     ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<anubis> it only happens when I update I dont get it
<hisyamrazak> hi
<hisyamrazak> hello
<hisyamrazak> anyone
<bekks> hisyamrazak: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<bekks> hisyamrazak: no need for an unasked query. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<DarkPsydeLord> Hi Everyone!
<becker> sex
<DarkPsydeLord> yes please!
<ricardoa> salve rapaziada
<rahtgaz> ola
<DarkPsydeLord> alo
<ouroumov> loa
<DarkPsydeLord> aol?
<rahtgaz> you are why we can't have nice things :p
<alkisg> lao, oal. That about covers everything.
<DarkPsydeLord> yes thats true
<pavlushka> ouroumov: had disk errors on rootfs which the system didn't check on boot, for safety I checked manually and found this, removed the .Xauthority, and also ran a "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user" not sure if the .Xauthority was causing the issue but seems like the issue is minimized. and I will keep watching over it, :)
 * DarkPsydeLord raised from darkness!
<bekks> Just flip your toast then, dark lord.
<DarkPsydeLord> i did now its evenly toasted
 * DarkPsydeLord need jelly
<usuario> ???
<usuario> where am i?
<usuario> no one else here?
<usuario> -_-
<lukas_> Hallo! ich bitte um Hilfe, bin Newbie und nutze mate schon seit längerem (gefällt mir!) habe mich aber dran gewöhnen müssen, dass meine laptoptastatur und mein touchpad nicht mehr funktionieren (auch im bios nicht!) kann mir wer helfen?
<lukas_> mein Computer: samsung NP200B5BH
<lukas_> distribution: MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<DarkPsydeLord> lukas_: ???
<ouroumov> !de | lukas_
<ubottu> lukas_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ouroumov> lukas_, also see here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/german
<DarkPsydeLord> ouroumov: bonjour! hahahaha
<ouroumov> hi DarkPsydeLord
<te_lanus> hellloooooo
<DarkPsydeLord> te_lanus: howdy do!
<DarkPsydeLord> ouroumov: how you doing?
<ouroumov> Good. You?
<ouroumov> Hi te_lanus
<DarkPsydeLord> well bored... not really doing anything, my boss asked me to create a mail server for the company and im waiting for the actual hardware to be use
<te_lanus> I think I'm OK, just the old places that hurt that won't go away. But that's part of getting "old"
<DarkPsydeLord> te_lanus: well thats knees for me usually! so i understand
<te_lanus> Mine's all the joints below the back, including the back
<te_lanus> Really impressed with the Ubuntu upgrades I got over the long-weekend (which ended yesterday)
<DarkPsydeLord> o well as you said its the usual for all biological beings to degrade... and yep i just finished the update a few moments ago
<te_lanus> I've got mate 16.04 installed, and it felt a bit sluggish, installed mate 1.14.1 and the yesterday got a new stable kernal
<te_lanus> and now everything runs faster
<te_lanus> I've now used mate for about two weeks and barring one or two "bugs" I'm enjoying it
<DarkPsydeLord> i love mate
<SimpleXC> Heya, I was wondering if anyone could help me out
<SimpleXC> I just installed Ubuntu mate onto my Pi, and was wondering if its possible to ssh into it ? since I do not have a screen laying around
<SimpleXC> just by plugging it into the router ?
<DarkPsydeLord> sound plausible
<DarkPsydeLord> you just need the ip of your pi
<SimpleXC> that's what I thought, but it still wont let me connect to it
<DarkPsydeLord> well it work as usual
<DarkPsydeLord> ssh hostname@address
<DarkPsydeLord> well at least in my pi
<DarkPsydeLord> so in my case is ssh james@ipofmypi
<DarkPsydeLord> then i get james@raspberrypi ~$
<SimpleXC> but for someone who doesnt have a hostname ?
<SimpleXC> I have not been able to even set it up
<DarkPsydeLord> default hostname in my pi was ofc raspberrypi
<SimpleXC> Nop, wont work but it does work when I have a raspbian sd card in instead of ubuntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> did you try any of the usual default hostnames? can you get the host name in your router interface?
<DarkPsydeLord> the other and easiest solution for me is get a screen which is way faster than try to guess all possible hostnames for the pi
<DarkPsydeLord> most possible name will be ubuntu for me
<SimpleXC> hmm yeah but I have no idea where to get one from, thanks tho
<DarkPsydeLord> just go to your local computer store and use one for free a few mins XD!
<DarkPsydeLord> or cibercafe
<SimpleXC> haha
<alkisg> SimpleXC:  avahi-browse -trap | grep \\.local
<alkisg> This should list the local machines in your lan
<alkisg> So you'll see something like raspberrypi.local
<alkisg> This is the name of your rpi, and where to ssh to
<alkisg> So, ssh user@raspberrypi.local
<SimpleXC> Thanks, but I am currently running windows sorry
<SimpleXC> but I already have the ip address of the pi
<SimpleXC> well, I checked and apperantly we have a unused tv, so everything is working but its getting stuck at the configuration for the system
<SimpleXC> well looks like you cant ssh into the pi running ubuntu mate until you have completed the configuration...
<SimpleXC> that sucks
<bekks> Which configuration? Setting up an ip address? :)
<SimpleXC> lol, the system configuration
 * DarkPsydeLord back
<SimpleXC> by any chance, would anyone know if there is a way to save the way the Pi is currently set up, so if anything goes wrong I can just overwrite it with the old stuff ?
<DarkPsydeLord> no but keep a backup of your sd image
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-11
<meg> hi
<Guest70045> hi
<Guest70045> Ive tried a few ways of trying to prevent bluetooth from turning on during boot but havent been able to figure it out
<Guest70045> Anyone know how? IM running MATE 16.04
<Guest70045> tried modifying the /etc/default/tlp file and setting DEVICES_TO_DISABLE_ON_STARTUP="bluetooth"
<Guest70045> but that doesnt work
<nomic> i saw auto setting in
<nomic> ooh gone
<dasti> hi ! just move from linux mint 17.3 to ubuntu mate 16.04.1 !!!
<teward> congrats, and welcome back to a more pure Ubuntu environment, dasti.
<teward> (I don't mean Ubuntu Unity, I just mean an official Ubuntu variant :P)
<dasti> teward: I still have to adjust to *not* using cinnamon but I can fee some obvious improvements :)
<dasti> no more bightness blocked at 100% when I unplug the 2 additionnal screen from the laptop ! yes !
<Guest95499> o7
<ouroumov> ô7
<Erasmus_> Sleep for onnce
<Erasmus_> *slept
<beezleybuzz> heyllo?\
<beezleybuzz> i need some help! just getting mate running on an acer laptop, no touchpad...
<beezleybuzz> i've got a bluetooth mouse to use but would like the touchpad to work... any ideas? it's synaptics
<beezleybuzz> anybody alive out there?
 * DarkPsydeLord cry out loud GOOD MORNING!
<roger__> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola!
<nomic> z.
<qwerty123456> hello
<nomic> hello
<pavlushka> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<alkisg> hello
<jasonehines_> Hi All. Does anyone know of way to add something to the global right click menu?
<mv_> hello can somebody help me with a disk problem?
<bekks> Depends on your actual question.
<mv_> well i have just installed ubuntu mate, i didnt understand everything in installation but i went ahead with it. now I have a disk that when I open it, it cant mount or something, i have an image of the long error message
<bekks> mv_: So share it with us please.
<mv_> how?
<nomic> you instaling it on a pc
<nomic> pc it installs on a pc
<bekks> By uploading it somewhere, on a picture hosting service.
<mv_> ok wait a few minutes while i do that
<mv_> http://imgur.com/a/WX0mY
<mv_> a bit of dutch in there too
<bekks> Can you pastebin "dmesg" please, and share that URL, too?
<mv_> how?? iḿ a noob sorry
<pavlushka> mv_: type dmesg in terminal and copy paste the out put to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here.
<mv_> ok tnx
<pavlushka> *output
<pavlos> mv_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pavlos> mv_, dmesg | pastebinit
<pavlos> mv_, then paste the url given
<pavlushka> mv_: ^ better
<mv_> um i should do this instead of dmesg? um sudo commands i find kind of scary is there a way with the user interface?
<odroid> does system boutique not work with arm 64bit?
<mv_> i have software boutique
<odroid> mine keeps giving me error saying not compatible with this system
<odroid> could not find any features or software bc not compatible
<mv_> o sorry dont know how to fix that
<mv_> someone else does i think
<bekks> I am still waiting for the dmesg pastebin. :)
<mv_> ok i should do that or the sudo or something??
<bekks> dmesg.
<bekks> For the third time :)
<mv_> ok wait sorry :) i dont wanna mess up the system
<odroid> id love to know how to fix it, hate to have to install android bc ARM isnt compatible yet
<bekks> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" installs the program "pastebinit" which is then used for creating the pastebin using "dmesg | pastebinit".
<pavlushka> mv_: you wont, just do that, :p
<alkisg> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> No need for pastebinit
<mv_> so much text with dmesg, im kinda privacy paranoid
<pavlushka> mv_: dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer, copied from dmesg manual.
<mv_> where is the manual??
<bekks> "man dmesg"
<mv_> sorry this takes me so long guys :)
<mv_> ok i go copy the things and upload sorry a few more minutes :)
<bekks> 0811 214436 < alkisg> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<mv_> how to paste images on that ubuntu pastebin site?
<alkisg> mv_: run this command:
<alkisg> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> It will reply with one URL, one web address
<mv_> how to do it with user interface?
<alkisg> That will be the paste that people here asked you. Write it here.
<alkisg> So that you see what will be sent?
<alkisg> dmesg > /tmp/out
<alkisg> pluma /tmp/out
<alkisg> This will open the output in the editor
<alkisg> Without sending it anywhere
<mv_> i have made 10 screenshots .png
<mv_> i will go use imgur i know how that works
<pavlos> mv_, for images, I use imgur.com
<mv_> commands scare me
<mv_> i dont know if its in the correct order but here are the images: http://imgur.com/a/WX0mY
<mv_> the png's themselves filenames are 1.png, 2.png etc.
<mate|93317> Hi All just a quick question,iam running windows10 and have decided to try ubuntu and downloaded ubuntu mate 16.04/lts and it said I cud run it without changing anything but Iam unable to get it to run.Wud someone be able to tell me what Iam doing wrong.Thanks.
<pavlos> mate|93317, did you burn the iso into a usb stick or DVD? you can boot off that device and try ubuntu
<mate|93317> dd that but cud not get it to run either.I keep getting Nero to come up to open the program and that is a burner
<mv_> hey guys are you finding the problem i sent in the images?
<pavlos> mate|93317, Nero should have an option to burn an image to a DVD ... use that
<mate|93317> OK I'll give it a go and thank you very much.I wud like to get rid of windows as I finally have ran out of payience with it.
<ouroumov> yo
<mv_> guys are you still searching???
<bekks> No. Since you havent provided a pastebin of dmesg yet.
<mv_> yes i had
<pavlos> mv_, all I see is that it cannot mount /dev/usb1 as ntfs
<mv_> the imgur link has the terminal screenshots
<mv_> the images of the terminal are on imgur is that ok??
<mv_> http://imgur.com/a/WX0mY
<bekks> you just rebooted, didnt you?
<bekks> If not, your images are far from complete.
<mv_> ummm i think iḿ still on my first boot
<mv_> after install
<mv_> so what should i do now?
<bekks> sudo ap install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<bekks> sudo apt install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<mv_> ok
<bekks> The second one is correct.
<mv_> just copy paste in terminal?
<bekks> Yes.
<mv_> ok wait
<mv_> i got a link in the terminal
<mv_> copy paste here?
<mv_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047525/
<mv_> here ya go
<ouroumov> bekks, what's with the pastebin logs?
<bekks> Nothing to be seen in there in relation to the error image before.
<mv_> o, what could i do now?
<bekks> The disk in question is an external disk?
<mv_> no
<bekks> So pastebin "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid"
<mv_> ok
<mv_> umm not typing pastebin?
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid | pastebinit
<mv_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047573/
<bekks> mv_: And what do you expect to be found on sda1?
<mv_> that was the drive we were talking about? about 924 GB.. umm i have photos and videos and games on there
<mv_> if sda1 is the drive we were talking about, dont know the name
<bekks> I am wondering why there is no linux partition to be seen.
<bekks> What are you actually trying to achieve?
<mv_> i want to get to my files again, they are important to me.. and yes i am running linux right now
<mv_> i can prove it with a screenshot
<bekks> You are running linux from a live cd, are you?
<mv_> ummm i think not?? ummm i do have linux installed... i did hear the dik drive making operations i think
<mv_> disk*
<bekks> So pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mv_> ok
<mv_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23047588/
<bekks> The drive in question is sdb, not sda.
<mv_> ok
<mv_> that a problem?
<bekks> Yes, because you tried to mount sda1.
<mv_> ummmm so how do i open the drive??
<bekks> What did you do to "open" sda1?
<mv_> sorry i have little experience in this and i am not english
<mv_> went to computer and double clicked on the drive
<bekks> So do the same for sdb1
<mv_> which one is that?
<bekks> The disk with the UUID 30B24522B244EDC2
<mv_> in the file manager can i input /sdb1     ?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Try mounting it manually: sudo mkdir /tmp/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1; ls -lha /tmp/sdb1
<mv_> should i do the 2 sudo's one at a time?
<mv_> i just put in sudo mkdir /tmp/sdb1 and it goes to the next line, but it did do something????
<mv_> just did the second thing and got a response
<mv_> hey bekks look at private chat
<bekks> Keep it in this channel please.
<bekks> So whatever you are trying to mount there is either invalid or corrupt.
<bekks> The latter one is more likely.
<mv_> shit
<bekks> If you have valuable data on it, I'd take that disk to some professionall, for data recovery.
<mv_> yeah its very important
<mv_> so we are done for now?
<bekks> yeah, unfortunately.
<mv_> thanks so much for your help
<bekks> You may call OnTrack, and ask them how much it would cost to recover data.
<mv_> i live in the netherlands
<mv_> maybe its here too but it doesnt sound like it
<bekks> They have offices around the world.
<mv_> ok cool
<bekks> https://www.ontrackdatarecovery.nl/
<mv_> ha wow tnx
<mv_> will look at that
<mv_> thanks again all the people that helped
<mv_> i will be going now, time for some netflix :)
<Gallomimia> i need to know why the super key minimizes any fullscreen app i'm using (like a game) and how to disable it
<ubuntu-mate> Ola
<ubuntu-mate> turma como estao ai
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, you speak English?
<bekks> !es | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<javashin> ola
<javashin> eso no es epanol
<javashin> something else
<javashin> ok
<javashin> hello
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> i am from brazil
<bekks> !br | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu-mate> hehe viva o linux
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: hello
<TheMariuz> viva english
<TheMariuz> :)
<ubuntu-mate> this is very good
<TheMariuz> this is better than very good
<javashin> brazil
<javashin> hola
<TheMariuz> however linux needs a new soundsystem
<TheMariuz> pulseaudio doesnt cut it
<TheMariuz> too fragile and buggy
<javashin> pulseaudio is ok
<TheMariuz> got my mic working for 1 day
<javashin> pulseaudio works on freebsd now
<TheMariuz> didnt play with settings.. then it died on me
<TheMariuz> never an issue in windows
<TheMariuz> however there arent options as far as i know.. well theres jack... but seriously.. heh
<TheMariuz> a simple sound system with plug IN and plug OUT (like windows) that just work
<TheMariuz> focusing on stability, low latency and low cpu/ram footprint
<TheMariuz> that could run "on the iron" without being dependent on alsamixer etc
<TheMariuz> if theres one thing that sucks BIGTIME in linux i just said it
<gordonjcp> Windows doesn't really do sound, though
<gordonjcp> there's no sane way to do multi-channel low-latency sound in Windows
<gordonjcp> it's fine for beeps and pings for video games
<gordonjcp> it's passable for playing back music
<Gallomimia> how do i stop the super key from minimizing my full screen apps?
<Gallomimia> oh its a menu
<Gallomimia> aha. i fixed it!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-12
<Gallomimia> hey do you guys know if there's any way to increase the number of pixels that the window resizing handle is? i have a hard to time getting it
<TheMariuz> gordonjcp, you know more than me obiosly... but for "experts" theres allways jack .... im talking about a more simple system for the average linux novice that just want his mic to work for karaoke hour and play music
<TheMariuz> it was just an idea for improvement if theres a coder here thats thinking about a new project
<TheMariuz> maybe its a bad idea.. idk
<TheMariuz> however ive allways had bad luck with pulseaudio
<TheMariuz> and microphones especially
<Gallomimia> TheMariuz: pulse audio can do stuff like that. it's a matter of having easy-to-use tools to set it all up.
<Gallomimia> and yeah. PA is ridiculously hard to work with. most gui tools don't have full feature sets, and the pacl command line tool is.... really complex.
<TheMariuz> i got lost in the settings trying to make the mic make sound again after i lost it
<TheMariuz> so i eventually gave up
<TheMariuz> tried resetting everything i tried to make it sound.. both pulseaudio and alsamixer
<TheMariuz> but didnt fix it.. have no clue what went wrong
<TheMariuz> one day mic sounds (fairly) ok ... next no sound at all
<TheMariuz> maybe my old soundcard isnt properly supported.. idk
<TheMariuz> but i recall having this problem on a laptop earlier too
<TheMariuz> yea i were playing with that stuff... i didnt know what i did.. just tested various settings and reset it, with no luck
<Gallomimia> no, i think it's just the complexity of pulse
<Gallomimia> i've had similar experiences
<TheMariuz> it feels fragile though.. like it breaks... mic just dies on me
<TheMariuz> also.. noise.. things just work better in win
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello
<TheMariuz> i just imagine linux could do better than have pulseaudio the way it is now
<TheMariuz> however im too dumb and lazy to learn to code well enough to do that stuff
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Is anyone here with any experience with window snapping issues in Ubuntu 16.04 mate 1.12.1
<TheMariuz> i can do print "hello"
<TheMariuz> in python.. thats basically it
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> you liking windows better than linux
<TheMariuz> no
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> oh, ok
<TheMariuz> i like linux better than windows but linux isnt perfect
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> much experience with linux
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> nothing is
<TheMariuz> some .. but im no gold medalist in terminal olympics
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> well......Kate Beckinsale is real close
<TheMariuz> who?
<TheMariuz> i prefer doing things graphically
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> lets see, best know in the new Total Recall,  played his wife
<TheMariuz> simple OS that just works and looks pretty
<TheMariuz> seen total recall but i dont remember her
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> well I have only been using it a few months but like the dd command
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> omg, great scene when she climbs around on bed.... no nude scenes by her ever but......
<TheMariuz> i sort of like KDE but KDE's been unstable for a while so i went MATE
<TheMariuz> MATE is simple, wouldnt hurt with a facelift on the taskbar, but other than that, its a nice system
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I seem to have lost window snapping, turned off compiz and then back on
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> but still no
<TheMariuz> simple, fast and stable
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> you ever use the dd command
<TheMariuz> and thats what matters.. MATE and XFCE is probably the best choice for a desktop
<TheMariuz> from my experience
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> and you do not have a big brother in a position to copy your entire system and do whatever with it
<TheMariuz> KDE -> crashes... gnome .. havent tried it, but ive seen it, and things take a click or more extra to do compared to MATE
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> you know about that in windows 10 don't you
<TheMariuz> though gnome sure is eyecandy ill sacrifice eyecandy for functionality and stability any day
<TheMariuz> nah
<TheMariuz> never did the dd thing
<TheMariuz> its me thats the nerd on this farm
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I was loving Point Linux 2.3.2 based on debian also but hard to find apps to run
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> how long user of linux
<TheMariuz> actually ... i installed linux mint on my old laptop that still is running it.. it ran (allmost) flawless... HP 6710b or something in that line
<TheMariuz> it must be 12 years old?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Where are you located
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> abouts
<TheMariuz> then 8 years ago i bought a desktop ... AMD 955 x4 3.2 ghz.... ATI radeon 5870, 8 gb ram
<TheMariuz> but thats when i made a move over to windows
<TheMariuz> cause linux were allergic to the hardware
<TheMariuz> ATI cards...
<TheMariuz> so i used windows for years
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> ah so that was what XP
<TheMariuz> until i came back..
<TheMariuz> think that was it
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I loved 98SE and then XP
<TheMariuz> never ran vista
<TheMariuz> but i did run win 7
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I went to 7 also
<TheMariuz> no it was way after win 98.. not even the laptop 12 years ago ran that
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I made my own slipstreamed windows 98
<TheMariuz> it was XP or linux back then... i think it was one of the first linux mint releases
<TheMariuz> i loved linux mint... ran rock solid on it
<TheMariuz> i think actually second linux mint release
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> where you take your own win98 cd and the current service packs and make a new cd with all the new service packs in it
<TheMariuz> me and computer go back to commodore 64
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> that way if you reinstall it is current
<TheMariuz> and 386
<TheMariuz> and amiga 1200
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I go back to coco2 and 8088
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I am 52
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> ?
<TheMariuz> 38
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> have you heard
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> someone has made a site with thousands of amiga games on it playable in a browser
<TheMariuz> im not much of a gamer though
<TheMariuz> theres 1 game i play.. i have a ps4 with battlefield 4
<TheMariuz> and thats it
<TheMariuz> im only able to play that game
<TheMariuz> i get bored of everything else
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> heck back in the day I wrote a basic version of mastermind using a 3rd party mouse driver. compiled to EXE and ran it for decades now, never did find any issues
<TheMariuz> i do work on the computer, and surfing, chatting, netflix and spotify, and thats pretty much it
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> ever check out a raspberry pi
<TheMariuz> are you a coder?
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> not really
<TheMariuz> ok
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> just liked quickbasic 4.5
<TheMariuz> im just doing simple system maintenance, website updates, some simple graphics works like posters etc, for my dads firms
<TheMariuz> so i use gimp, inkscape and stuff like that
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> and the game, I had the physical game and liked to play but most people would mess up playing as far as the logic went and the responses in the game
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I was gonna say, are you real good in gimp
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> like cutting people out of backgrounds when they have hair up in the air and stuff like that
<TheMariuz> i was good in photoshop, not to brag but some of the graphics i used to make i couldnt do in gimp.. but if i take my time i can create descent stuff
<TheMariuz> inkscape (vector) is harder
<TheMariuz> its different workflow plus i forgot alot of the stuff i used to know.. so gimp is a bit trickier
<TheMariuz> but you can do great things there too
<TheMariuz> just a matter of figuring out how... cause creating graphics is all about tricks and combining them into something good looking
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I watch a live show weekly, that show tips in gimp and all kinds of other linux and other tech stuff
<TheMariuz> gimp is capable but you cant really put it up against photoshop... its different
<rahtgaz> exit
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> this episode http://www.category5.tv/episodes/457.php  shows how to do layer masking, the site and show are great. they have been having some service issues but it is getting resolved
<TheMariuz> photoshop have high payed coders working full time on it, and you are also (supposed) to pay alot for it.. plus the plugins
<rahtgaz> exit
<TheMariuz> gimp are a small bunch working part time on it
<TheMariuz> what, rahtgaz ?
<rahtgaz> sorry, guys. A macro forcing me to type here. nevermind me
<TheMariuz> off topic?
<TheMariuz> ok
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> from what the ones on there say and some on there use photoshop all the time professionally they say that you can do just about anything in gimp that you do in photoshop
<rahtgaz> it's fixed
<TheMariuz> Dooley_da_Vulcan, yea .. allmost.. its just harder
<TheMariuz> you make ALOT of shortcuts with a good set of $1000 plugins
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> try http://www.category5.tv/
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> then go to The Show and Episode Matrix number 457 shows how to do the cutting stuff out
<TheMariuz> plastic wrap was one of my favourite plugins in photoshop.. i could make letters look like they had spider web on them and were frozen in ice and was carved out of stone in 3d ... havent been able to replicate that in gimp
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> hmm
<TheMariuz> i made some pretty insane graphics in photoshop.. however i dont do that anymore now
<TheMariuz> i have no use for it
<TheMariuz> therefore... gimp suits my needs
<TheMariuz> its mostly 3d and photofixing ... or make it look like some product is standing in alot of smoke
<TheMariuz> it has layers, shadows, good color palette etc, all you need is a descent set of brushes
<TheMariuz> and its all free and 100% legal
<TheMariuz> 3d ... i meant 2d
<TheMariuz> flat graphics
<TheMariuz> a square here and a dot there basically
<TheMariuz> and some text over it
<TheMariuz> <-- is in the middle of "mr robot"
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hey
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I believe i found a addon script to give your plastic wrap effect in gimp
<TheMariuz> i know it
<TheMariuz> its not the same
<TheMariuz> but thanks
<TheMariuz> ive tried 2 .. its not the same at all.. it looks and works different from the one i used to have in photoshop
<TheMariuz> the one in photoshop could do stuff like this: http://opticalenquiry.com/photoshop/images/8/87/Filters_wrap.png ... and even similar to this: http://img08.deviantart.net/cf8b/i/2015/111/9/f/plastic_wrap_by_p0ks-d6b15k1.jpg ... all you'd need is a layer and then wrap it... the ones in gimp cant do that
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> wow, wet me see what this one does
<TheMariuz> right shadow-effects, inner glow, bevel etc... and you get some outstanding graphics done in 5-10 min
<TheMariuz> but you need the right plugins that do the correct math to get results like that.. the gimp one is "fine" but it doesnt produce results close to the one for photoshop at all
<TheMariuz> but the, the makers of photoshop gets payed and do this full time, so id be surpriced if gimp managed to beat that.. its a nice piece of software though for what it is
<TheMariuz> its only 60 mb or something... photoshop last i installed it was 1.5 gb
<TheMariuz> thats alot of code
<TheMariuz> and i dont need more, my morals makes me avoid piracy and photoshop cost a fortune
<TheMariuz> and in addition they want $ for plugins
<TheMariuz> you end up paying thousands for it
<TheMariuz> and who knows.. i wouldnt be surpriced if they watermark your photos
<TheMariuz> so if you strike gold with an image and adobe has a closer look at it who knows what can happen
<TheMariuz> i dont know but id be surpriced if they dont
<TheMariuz> printers spit out tiny serialnumbers so if you print a letter with death threats and go to the police with it, they'll catch you, unless you bought it cash
<TheMariuz> which is another reason to go with legal open source stuff
<TheMariuz> atleast for work / profit oriented stuff
<TheMariuz> <-- think its time to take a nap and puts on some rain-sounds ... zzZZzz
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> Hey TheMariuz guess what I found
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> an addon that adds a load of filters and effects to the newest gimp that seem to work fine
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> I am going to go hope that works for you or at least gives you some new tools to use
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hello! Could you have a look at a seeds issue when you have some free time? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1605571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1605571 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "apt install --no-install-recommends fcitx-bin, breaks dead keys" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> I.e. either --no-install-recommends should be removed from there, or more fcitx* packages should be added, at least fcitx-data fcitx-module-x11
<alkisg> It's the last issue that prevents us from typing Greek in the live session, e.g. to enter the user name in ubiquity
<gordonjcp> TheMariuz: pulse works pretty well for that
<mca1-1> hi
<nico995> hello
<astrid_> hello folks :-)
<bumblefuzz> so, every time I try to place a window at the top of the screen, it attempts to go fullscreen...how do I keep it from doing this?
<bumblefuzz> anyone? anyone?
<Akuli> what? what?
<bumblefuzz> "so, every time I try to place a window at the top of the screen, it attempts to go fullscreen...how do I keep it from doing this?"
<Akuli> are you using compiz?
<bumblefuzz> I... don't know
<Akuli> then you are not
<Akuli> what you're having trouble with is window snapping
<Akuli> google "ubuntu mate disable window snapping"
<Akuli> i'm currently not using mate so thats all i know :(
<bumblefuzz> yep, I found it
 * DarkPsydeLord just landed.
<angius> hello. I've installed a fresh ubuntu mate 16.0.4.1 on an Acer Aspire with corei5 4GB ram and geforce gt320M.
<angius> So i would expect a fluid run of the OS but seems to freeze time by time. I don't find erors in syslog and top doesn't show excessive usage of ram of cpu. What should I look for to improve the performances? Are there known issues to look into? Tks!!
<ouroumov> angius, when you say freeze do you mean you have to reboot?
<angius> no, but the open sessions seems 'stuck' and I have to wait , lets say, for about 30 seconds to become responsive again
<angius> Also a simple terminal
<Akuli> sounds like running out of ram
<Akuli> but can't be with 4GB
<Akuli> check your graphics driver, there should be a driver tab in a thingy called software and updates
<Akuli> i think you can run that from the terminal with software-properties-gtk or something
<angius> yes, I'm using the default drivers (driver 4 display Nouveau from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau) but I've the choice to use NVIDIA binary driver,from nvida 340. maybe I csan try with them
<scripht> Hi! I'm relatively new to Ubuntu MATE and Linux in general (dualbooted my MacBook Pro yesterday!). One question: It seems I've downloaded both "Dropbox" and "Caja Dropbox". To me there doesn't seem to be any difference. As soon as one of them is launched, there is no effect when i try to launch the other. Is there a difference? And do I need both?
<tadcan> since the last libreoffice update the UI has changed to be grey and smaller icons/fonts. Is that on purpose?
<alkisg> tadcan: which libreoffice version do you have? dpkg -l libreoffice-writer
<tadcan> ii  libreoffice-wr 1:5.2.0~rc4- amd64        office productivity suite -- word
<alkisg> It's not the one provided by ubuntu
<alkisg> Where does it come from? apt policy libreoffice-writer
<tadcan>  Version table:
<tadcan>  *** 1:5.2.0~rc4-0ubuntu1~xenial2 500
<tadcan>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<alkisg> You're using a ppa, which means software not supported by ubuntu
<alkisg> You can ask the ppa authors about any issues you may find with that
<tadcan> ah ok, must have install it and forgot
<tadcan> thanks
<alkisg> np
<scripht> anyone?
<ouroumov> Sure
<DarkPsydeLord> are we getting wayland soon?
<alkisg> Sure! In 10 years!
<DarkPsydeLord> nice XD!
<DarkPsydeLord> i have wayland in my arch machines
<alkisg> Do you see any user-visible benefits?
<Akuli> ew
<Akuli> arch
<DarkPsydeLord> well
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe not user noticeable
<DarkPsydeLord> but once you start messing around
<DarkPsydeLord> everything seems to be logical enough
<DarkPsydeLord> im trying to get my hands on mir
<rahtgaz> you'll have to wash afterwards
<Akuli> i tried arch once, and i dissappointed a lot]
<alkisg> What does "logical" mean in this context? It's no a desktop environment, so that you could describe its layout etc...
<Akuli> awful shell with broken autocompletion, systemd, too many mirrors in the mirror list...
<Akuli> and bad installation instructions
<DarkPsydeLord> i find the wiki very easy to follow and helpful
<DarkPsydeLord> but find most of the users pedantic including me
<rahtgaz> Akuli, seriously? Can't recognize any of those issues. I do have one annoyance with Arch, but nothing even remotely close to what you describe
<Akuli> yes, but the install.txt their isos come with just says "go look on our wiki lel"
<Akuli> rahtgaz, what do you mean?
<alkisg> Akuli, what is your main distro+de currently?
<Akuli> right now windows xp because i dont have a cd
<Akuli> but my laptop runs devuan with mate, and my desktop runs ubuntu mate 14.04
<DarkPsydeLord> alkisg: and yes i realize its nothing you can measure visualy and its far from simple to xplain
<alkisg> A CD to install some distro? There are other ways, usb sticks, netboot...
<DarkPsydeLord> netboot ftw
<Akuli> alkisg, try to boot a 12 yarl old computer from usb
<rahtgaz> I do agree that it's an hands-on distro. But that's the point of it really. You build your own machine with it, precisely as you want it. But broken shell, systemd, mirrors? Heck, I can't see a problem there
<Akuli> rahtgaz, to me, it was like we have all this junk you need to fix :(
<alkisg> Akuli: it's possible with plop bt, but netboot is much easier on old pcs, just a win32loader away
<Akuli> rahtgaz, broken shell?
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> it was zsh
<Akuli> i type mkfs. and hit tab twice to see a list of what filesystems i can make, then it asks me what do i want
<Akuli> i say i just want to type it out myself by hitting Ctrl+C... and it takes the autocompletion list away :(
<Akuli> bash never does that
<rahtgaz> Akuli: yeah. But that's the fault of the linux ecosystem really. Every program leaves in its own universe with its own rules pf physics and whatnot. Which makes bare installation and customization a difficult task.
<Akuli> it also came with /bin/sh and /bin/bash... so why a third shell and why make it the default?
<rahtgaz> we don't see it on Ubuntu and derivatives because someone did it for us
<Akuli> thats not minimal to me
<alkisg> That's where systemd will help, one universe to rule them all :P :D
<DarkPsydeLord> i find the ports folder in freebsd amusing
<DarkPsydeLord> and i can hail pacman
<Akuli> devuan from a netinst is nice
<DarkPsydeLord> well not exactly but i think is the one i hate the less
<Akuli> its really minimal, no extra shells or anything
<rahtgaz> if it came with bash, sh and zsh you asked it to install a shells package during initial installation. Otherwise you will only see bash
<Akuli> rahtgaz, it came with the three, and it logged me into zsh
<Akuli> the installation iso
<Akuli> before i could even start installing, i needed to use zsh
<rahtgaz> zsh is the default installation shell, but it won't install it if you don't tell it to. Much less make it a login shell... but to be honest my arch box is 4 years old and I haven't made an installation since. Maybe their iso has changed
<Akuli> i think thats still like that
<Akuli> i also had trouble with installing the boot loader. there's no update-grub, and after trying everything in the arch wiki i finally managed to fix my grub using debian wiki.
<rahtgaz> I love Arch, but it's not all roses. I do have a significant beef with it:
<rahtgaz> The iso has absolutely no support for USB modems. Meaning you are screwed if you are not on a router-based internet. You'll have to slipstream the iso installation to add support to the setup program. And if setting up a live Arc is already difficult, imagine altering the iso with packages and configs. I was very vocal about this a couple of years back. But they haven't changed it
<rahtgaz> If I were to try and install Arch today on my present location I couldn't. The setup wouldn't be able to connect to the internet where it goes to fetch all packages, since the iso is minimal.
<rahtgaz> My Arch box is old and starting to fail me. I'd love to do a reinstall on another machine. And this is the reason why I am leaving Arch for good. My main computer will remain Ubuntu-MATE, but the place where I tweak and learn about linux will move to something else. I'm considering Solus.
<rahtgaz> I could fill a screen with this stuff. It pisses me off royaly. But i'll shutup now :)
<Akuli> actually the debian/devuan netinstall isn't any better
<rahtgaz> I know. Same with Gentoo
<rahtgaz> It's a common thing among root distros (notable exception being Fedora). Only their derivatives tend to implement wider connectivity support
<rahtgaz> but you should explore zsh a bit more, Akuli. It's an amazing shell
<Akuli> lol
<rahtgaz> really :)
<Akuli> just give me /bin/sh and i'm happy. or give me bash and i'm even happier.
<Akuli> no broken autocompletion please
<rahtgaz> autocompletion is the strongest selling point of zsh. It's full of features. It's what everyone is after when they move to zsh. Yours was probably improperly configure. I must say properly configuring zsh is easy though
<rahtgaz> isn't*
<DarkPsydeLord> but you can create your own version of arch systemd free
<Akuli> i want each program to do one thing and do it well, not to be full of features
<Akuli> goodbye zsh and systemd
<rahtgaz> well zsh does autocompletion and does it well lol
<rahtgaz> bah! :)
<rahtgaz> you people and your ideologies. You must hate grep, sed and awk :)
<rahtgaz> find is horrible yoo
<rahtgaz> too*
<Akuli> grep is fine, because the basic usage is still simple
<DarkPsydeLord> well i do hate rebooting after updates as in windows
<Akuli> foo | grep bar
<DarkPsydeLord> now with systemd
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<Akuli> really simple
<rahtgaz> systemd is fine. The whole ruckus took on a dimension because most people didn't have an idea of what they were talking about and just jumped the aggravated bandwagon. A couple of years ago on a forums where a bunch of folks were arguing strongly against systemd, I asked them what did they understand about the linux boot process to even have an opinion about the matter.
<rahtgaz> Guess in a room of 20 people, how many answered
<rahtgaz> none
<Akuli> features are fine, as long as they're not in my way by default and they are not trying to replace other programs they shouldn't
<Akuli> like an init daemon controlling sockets
<DarkPsydeLord> so arch openrc combo for you mighy work
<DarkPsydeLord> what the hell is wrong with my and my spelling lately
<Akuli> i nevvr splell stfuff crorreclty
<DarkPsydeLord> o well i guess is fine for you
<DarkPsydeLord> not really for me because im constantly being mocked by my colleagues
<tadcan> I removed the libreoffice ppa and did a purge, now when i go to the software boutique it doesn't have an install button. Should I just install with apt-get instead, is that the same
<DarkPsydeLord> yes it is and for me the prefered way
<DarkPsydeLord> tadcan: wait what are we talking about?
<tadcan> oh, sorry, had libreoffice install with ppa, but the new update broke the fancy UI. So i removed it to put the default ubuntu mate instead, however it it still seen as installed in the software boutique, so I'm wondering if I should just ignore that and do an apt-get install
<tadcan> Was talking with someone else earlier, who seems to have left
<rahtgaz> how did you remove it?
<tadcan> followed the first answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/356976/how-to-remove-and-prevent-libreoffice-ppa-and-updates-from-installing
<rahtgaz> good gracious. remove a repo before uninstalling. That answer should be deleted
<rahtgaz> ok, you want to do this right. First add again the ppa
<rahtgaz> then purge, then remove the ppa
<tadcan> ok thanks
<DarkPsydeLord> i will perform a remove -- purge && autoclean
<rahtgaz> no
<rahtgaz> You want to add the ppa again, then purge libreoffice and only then remove the ppa
<DarkPsydeLord> i ment as a command not as step
<rahtgaz> that should hopefully be enough for APT to understand you no onger have libree office installed, and boutique will revert back to the install button
<rahtgaz> oh, right
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo apt-get remove --purge libre && autoclean
<DarkPsydeLord> you get the idea
<rahtgaz> yup yup
<DarkPsydeLord> so we make sure nothing is left there
<rahtgaz> and tadcan: never remove a ppa before uninstalling the program. That's fine for simple programs with few or no dependencies. But can be a nightmare on larger programs like libreoffice
<tadcan> just so I'm clear add and install libreoffice, purge libreoffice, remove ppa
<rahtgaz> correct
<tadcan> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> add ppa first because you removed it already then purge libreoffice the remove ppa
<alkisg> guys note that when purging a package, mate-desktop may be removed as well
<alkisg> if it depends on that package
<alkisg> It's best to downgrade than purge a necessary package
<alkisg> I think that ppa-purge downgrades instead of purging packages, doesn't it?
<rahtgaz> mate-desktop is a non-essential metapackage. it's fine. mine's long gone as is also the matedesktop-core
<DarkPsydeLord> ^
<alkisg> Not all dependencies of mate-desktop are marked as manually installed
<alkisg> So they're autoremoved when mate-desktop is removed and apt purge --auto-remove is called
<tadcan> ok reinstalling ppa now
<tadcan> i mean reinstalling libreoffice
<rahtgaz> alkisg: admittedly I don't know the details, but you may wish to bring that to the forums. Every single instance that package has been brough up for discussion there everyone, including admins have stated it is fine. If you are right, that's an important piece of information you need to share
<DarkPsydeLord> well it actually detonated my curiosity and now im reading about mate
<alkisg> rahtgaz: I just tested with removing ubuntu-mate-desktop and then running apt purge --auto-remove, and it didn't remove the packages,
<alkisg> which means that either ubiquity or the cd builder or a mate-desktop task marked the packages as manually installed,
<tadcan> hmm the UI is back to how it was
<rahtgaz> tadcan: it's been fixed in the emantime i think
<alkisg> so while in theory I *could* be write (I've tried it in the past in other desktops), in practise i was wrong, it doesn't make any difference
<alkisg> s/write/right
<tadcan> ah ok, what is the current version of libreoffice in mate?
<rahtgaz> 5.2 something
<rahtgaz> alkisg: i think you were definitely right sometime ago, because I seem to remember some problems with that package in 14.04
<tadcan> same as the ppa then, probably be less issues if i just stick to the official version
<tadcan> ok will do the purge
<alkisg> rahtgaz: it's the task: apt show xserver-xorg-video-all | grep task ==> ubuntu-mate-desktop there
<alkisg> So it's still true for packages that are not part of the ubuntu-mate-desktop *task* (not metapackage)
 * rahtgaz nods
<tadcan> this command ok? sudo apt-get remove --purge libre && autoclean
<rahtgaz> tadcan: wait
<tadcan> ok
<alkisg> (the task packages get marked as manually installed, while the metapackage dependencies are not marked as such, and are autoremoved when the metapackage is removed)
<rahtgaz> tadcan: i just remembered there's a post in the forums that fixes the libreoffice problem for those who are having it
<alkisg> libreoffice is at 1:5.1.4-0ubuntu1
<rahtgaz> that's on the ubuntu repos, alkisg
<rahtgaz> the ppa that the Boutique offers puts it at 5.2
<alkisg> I have a standard mate installation and I don't have any libreoffice ppa
<alkisg> I haven't used boutique though
<rahtgaz> precisely, mate
<tadcan> rahtgaz link?
<rahtgaz> c'mon mate, search for it. I'm feeling lazy. It's not an old post. A few days back
<tadcan> ok
<rahtgaz> I mean the ubuntu-mate forums, not that loud chicken party at the ubuntu forums
<rahtgaz> there's some really good info on the Ubuntu forums, but it's become increasingly difficult to separate the good from the bad there. Topo much noise
<rahtgaz> s/top/too
<rahtgaz> s/topo/too
<tadcan> looking at help and support section of the ubuntu mate forums
<ouroumov> was at least one guy with a libreoffice trouble in the last day
<rahtgaz> tadcan: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/gtk-theme-lost-since-update-of-libreoffice-to-5-2/8092
<tadcan> thanks, thats the one I'm looking at
<rahtgaz> and don't forget to register. the folks there are very helpful and it's a good community of nice people, anyways :)
<tadcan> when i reinstalled from the ppa, it included that apt package
<tadcan> will try that on my laptop, had the same issue there
<rahtgaz> and still the same problem persists?
<rahtgaz> could you please show a screenshot? everyone speaks of it, but i never saw it myself. my update happened without accident
<rahtgaz> i mean incident
<tadcan> sorry for the misunderstanding I thought i said when the ppa was reinstalled the problem was fixed
<tadcan> but if the mate version is the same would save long term problems by just using the mate version
<rahtgaz> oh, alright. Yes, it's probably for the best that you use the ppa advised by the ubuntu-MATE maintainers
<rahtgaz> at least you will have someone close to home to blame ;)
<tadcan> and not have you guys to fix self inflicted wounds
<rahtgaz> lol. precisely
<tadcan> so i do the purge command next?
<rahtgaz> yes.
<tadcan> ok done the purge
<tadcan> and removed the ppa, but still not in the software boutique, restart?
<rahtgaz> no. restart won't do a thing
<madhu> how to update brodcom wifi drivers
<rahtgaz> what do you see in the boutique?
<madhu> i want to connetct a wifi network with the wps support
<tadcan> rahtgaz, i see a list of programs from calibre to retext and libreoffice base can be installed because that wasn't included with the ppa
<DarkPsydeLord> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> so
<rahtgaz> No LibreOffice itself. Just the libre Office base, correct?
<DarkPsydeLord> brb going out for lunch
<tadcan> libreoffice has a show button that lists the ppa as source and base that has an install button
<rahtgaz> what was the name of that ppa again? the one you uninstaleld?
<rahtgaz> tadcan: I'm just collecting my thoughts here. I think I know of a way but I am also on uncharted territory here now. And want to be careful
<tadcan> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-5-2
<tadcan> rahtgaz take your time, thanks for your help
<rahtgaz> alright. We are going to manually install the ubuntu-MATE ppa now
<tadcan> ok
<rahtgaz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<tadcan> rahtgaz done
<rahtgaz> don't install
<rahtgaz> good
<rahtgaz> just don't install anything yet. give me a sec
<tadcan> waiting for your next instruction
<rahtgaz> close boutique and then do sudo apt-get update
<tadcan> rahtgaz update finished
<rahtgaz> lucky bastard. mines' take forever
<rahtgaz> alright, open boutique and see if anything changed. don't lose heart if it hasn't
<tadcan> same as before
<rahtgaz> one last thing before we install it manually:
<rahtgaz> start the Software Updater and see if it shows there
<rahtgaz> meanwhile i'm just looking at synaptic trying to determine the packages you need to install
<tadcan> nope, software upo
<tadcan> up to date
<rahtgaz> ok. we are going to start installing it manually. Hopefully after this everything will go back to normal
<tadcan> ok
<rahtgaz> I'm unsure as to the exact packages. there's no metapackage here but we start with: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core
<rahtgaz> it will show a bunch of dependencies that will also be installed
<tadcan> installing now
<tadcan> finished
<tadcan> just have main libreoffice window
<tadcan> install writer next?
<rahtgaz> did it install libreoffice gtk and gtk2
<rahtgaz> ?
<tadcan> no, doesn't look like it
<tadcan> will do history and look for that command
<rahtgaz> alright: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gtk libreoffice-gtk2
<rahtgaz> it won't show on history
<tadcan> done
<rahtgaz> ok, just one more to be sure, although I think it will tell you it's already installed
<rahtgaz> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-common
<tadcan> already at newest version
<rahtgaz> ok. now...
<rahtgaz> audo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-calc libreoffice-draw libreoffice-math libreoffice-impress libreoffice-write
<rahtgaz> not write, writer
<rahtgaz> and not audo, but sudo. but you know that
<tadcan> installing now
<rahtgaz> we are not done yet
<tadcan> ah, thought we were, install finished
<rahtgaz> almost
<rahtgaz> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-avmedia-backend-gstreamer libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-ogltrans libreoffice-pdfimport
<rahtgaz> and lastly the styles:
<rahtgaz> just the basic ones. But it's what almost everyone uses anyway:
<rahtgaz> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-style-breeze libreoffice-style-galaxy libreoffice-style-human libreoffice-style-tango
<tadcan> ok done
<rahtgaz> should start normally now
<tadcan> doing the style ones now
<rahtgaz> you won't believe what I just found... there's a metapackage afterall :p We could have dne that with a single package installation. oh well :p
<tadcan> those icons are stand out more
<rahtgaz> good or bad?
<tadcan> haha, live and learn. For my laptop, what is the meta package. Will use it for a few days and see
<rahtgaz> just 'libreoffice' and you may wish to install it, incase we missed anything. But there's more important things to do now: check Boutique
<rahtgaz> does it show a launch buntton on the libreoffice entry?
<rahtgaz> s/buntton/button
<rahtgaz> don't mind my fat fingers
<tadcan> libreoffice now has a launch button, and base has an install button which should be there because it wasn't in the command
<rahtgaz> does it say libreoffice is set to receive updates?
<tadcan> yes there is a bold line with a tick saying will get latest updates
<rahtgaz> it's done, mate :)
<rahtgaz> where do I send the check?
<tadcan> yah thanks rahtgaz, you're a star!
<rahtgaz> it was a pleasure. have fun :)
<DarkPsydeLord> hi again
<ouroumov> christop, seriously
<rahtgaz> I can't find anything in the notebook line of software that fancies me. Currently I'm using CherryTree but it has many odditiesand the file format isn't compatible with anything else. Zim does a terrible mess of markdown and its nearly unusable if your notes tend to be full of code blocks.
<rahtgaz> Tried a few others which I can't remember the names, and they are likewise troubled
<rahtgaz> Almost makes me feel that the only good note taker is just installing Wordpress and do my own offline blog.
<ouroumov> why wordpress?
<ouroumov> ever heard of pelican?
<rahtgaz> actually i was about to ask that question, because suddenly i started to like the idea of an offline blog, but needed opinions on what to choose. preferably a static one
<rahtgaz> will take a look at it ouroumov :)
<ouroumov> http://blog.getpelican.com/
<ouroumov> =)
<rahtgaz> this and nginx will set me straight. what do you know of its search features? it has good plugins for that? preferably regex support?
<rahtgaz> nothing on the plugins section. but these are static pages. grep or even a python script can do that for me. it doesn't matter
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-13
<nico995> hello.. I was wondering if the loss of decorations with compiz is due to my pc or a bug to fix
<mate|30412> Hello!
<mate|30412> I have a laptop on which I already have Windows 8.1 installed.
<mate|30412> I would like to install Ubuntu Mate in parallel, but it is very important that the Windows installation doesn't break.
<mate|30412> The installer reads something along the lines of: you have booted in UEFI mode and are going to install Ubuntu MATE in UEFI mode, but you have another operating system installed in compatibility mode. If you continue, you may encounter problems in booting the other Operating Systems.
<mate|30412> What should I do about this?
<nico995> i'm here again, sorry
<edbiker> hi
<serkan_> arkadaşlar kilit ekranındayken sanal klavye kulanımı nasıl oluyor
<serkan_> bilen var mı
<serkan_> Türk var mı
<SImpleXM> Anyone here knows if its possible to get a better performance when VNC into ubuntu mate running on a pi ?
<angelo_> hello.
 * pavlushka looking with diluted eyes.
<gordonjcp> SImpleXM: why are you using VNC?
<gordonjcp> SImpleXM: if you absolutely have to use a GUI app remotely
<SImpleXM> Do not have a spare monitor luying around
<gordonjcp> which is pretty ibssne
<gordonjcp> *insane
<gordonjcp> you could just forward X
<SImpleXM> forward X ?
<gordonjcp> which is kind of the whole point of X
<gordonjcp> ssh in and set DISPLAY to your desktop mschinr's ip addy
<SImpleXM> would you happen to know a guide for that ? how would I set the display
<gordonjcp> SImpleXM: google :-) i don't have web acxess at the noment
<gordonjcp> something like $ DISPLAY=<ip address> <command>
<gordonjcp> all on one line
<gordonjcp> you might look into x forwarding over ssh too
<SImpleXM> what is the difference between, DISPLAY=192.168.1.10:0;export DISPLAY;xterm & and DISPLAY=192.168.1.10:0;xterm &
<SImpleXM> so without the "export DISPLAY"
<chappie> hey
<chappie> anyone is here
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<chappie> hi
<chappie> hi everyone
<bvnaik> have installed ubuntu mate on rpi3, and connected via HDMI, but it seems that HDMI screen goes blank for a few seconds whenever i open a new app or something, pls help in sorting this issue
<SuperEngineer> ermmm... your pi is thinking "now you want me to do what!?"
<bvnaik> so is it power supply not being adequate?
<bvnaik> how shall i correct screen blanking
<White_Light> has anyone else has terrible experiences with 16.04?
 * SuperEngineer telepathically connects to bvnaik's power supply to ask it if is adequate [or whether it needs a therapist] ;-)
<White_Light> had*
<SuperEngineer> White_Light: none hear [sorry, but pleased to report zero probs here]
<White_Light> 4.4 ubuntu kernel is throwing sata errors for my ssd only at boot (MX300), yet on 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 have no issues
<White_Light> there's no hope of filing bugs dude - there's been problem even joining domains that have known fixes in fedora yet take 4+ months to even get looked at
<SuperEngineer> then is it a kernel issue, not U-Mate issue?
<White_Light> yeah it's not a mate issue at all, but it's hopeless talking in ubuntu
<SuperEngineer> lol
<White_Light> not joking
<SuperEngineer> then please explain - who do you mean when you say "ubuntu"?
<White_Light> regarding mate, I do hope there is a way to change the lockscreen eventually
<White_Light> the channel on freenode
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... are asking a question that somebody cannot answer on that channel, I wonder.  ...or asking & not being patient enough
<White_Light> well it was more asking if anyone else had had issues with 16.04 in general
<SuperEngineer> *are you
<White_Light> since I'd imagine most people here are on 16.04 mate
<White_Light> I don't expect help with that issue, just wondering if others are having problems
<SuperEngineer> hmmmmmmm
<SuperEngineer> ok, keep in mind that not only uk users use channels - perhaps ask at different times of the day? or ask on various other hannels?  Somewhere , there is probably someone experiencing the same problems as yourself.
<White_Light> no, I do not have hope that it will ever be fixed by me reporting it - it will be fixed when they release a hardware enablement update and get off 4.4
<SuperEngineer> have you tried installing other kernels?
<White_Light> yes, I'm using 4.5.7 which has resolved it
<White_Light> 4.6.6 and 4.7.0 also resolved it - yet don't work with nvidia-361 currently
<SuperEngineer> Then you have surely resolved your own problem.  For every kernel to match every setup and yet squash every bug and security hole would be like expecting windows 10 to respect one's privacy.
<White_Light> well the problem is that there were no issues on 3.13, 3.18, 4.2, or the ones mentioned before
<White_Light> and this is a motherboard from 2012 - hardly bleeding edge
<alkisg> White_Light: for kernel issues, try in #ubuntu-kernel. Be prepared to wait for hours, even days for answers, but from very knowledgable persons
<nico995> hello.. is it possible to use miracast on ubuntu mate? (my wireless display is a smart TV)
<ouroumov> if it's possible to use it on ubuntu 16.04 then yes
<nico995> mmh and is it possible?
<koppei> nesseler grunzig gruppe
<SuperEngineer> nico995: just a thought - try it out using a live disc.  I have no idea, however, whether my idea is feasible.
<SuperEngineer> * live USB [so you could load stuff to it]
<nico995> I heard of aethercast and miraclecast, but with no success
<reni> hi guys
<reni> i have a problem with the new 16.04 <ubuntu Version and the broadcom wifi chip
<reni> it was disabled after the last update
<Akuli> maybe the drivers tab in software and updates?
<reni> the additional drivers are enabled, but it doesnt
<reni> work
<Akuli> i'd just install 14.04
<Akuli> but there's probably a better way to fix your driver issues if you want to stick with 16.04
<reni> thats why I'm here11
<reni> ^^
<milesg> I just had a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE, I can't connect to WiFi, but I can connect to ethernet, I did not have this problem on regular Ubuntu. I am using 16.04 LTS.
<Akuli> milesg, i think reni is having the same problem
<Akuli> <reni> i have a problem with the new 16.04 <ubuntu Version and the broadcom wifi chip
<milesg> I have a broadcom too.
<milesg> I also had this problem on openSUSE.
<Akuli> then its not specific to ubuntu mate
<Akuli> maybe you just need to install the driver?
<milesg> Well, it is not about openSUSE.
<milesg> It is about MATE.
<Akuli> i think you mean ubuntu mate, mate is a desktop
<Akuli> anyway
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<milesg> Yeah, I do.
<Akuli> if you still have a problem i have no idea what to do
<milesg> Okay.
<Akuli> reni
<Akuli> you could try that too
<pavlos> milesg, check System | Software & Updates, addl drivers ...
<milesg> It says no additional drivers available.
<Akuli> then its not detecting your wifi card
<pavlos> milesg, what's the wifi chipset?
<milesg> Well, during installation I did the option Erase Disk and Install Ubuntu MATE.
<milesg> So...
<Akuli> milesg, inxi -Nn
<milesg> Oh.
<milesg> It said my driver
<milesg> So do I do apt-get install and then driver name?
<Akuli> what is your driver name?
<milesg> bcma-pci-bridge
<Akuli> inxi might be showing your wired connection driver
<Akuli> also, i can't find anything from the repos by searching for bcma-pci-bridge
<milesg> It is definitely my wireless card.
<Akuli> run this: inxi -Nn | nc termbin.com 9999
<pavlos> milesg, lsusb should lists the wifi card
<Akuli> i want to see the full output
<pavlos> list
<milesg> Oh.
<Akuli> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> we also want that
<milesg> There is no lsusb when I type inxi -Nn
<Akuli> no, its another command
<milesg> oh
<milesg> i typed lsusb
<Akuli> you@yourbox:~$ lsusb
<milesg> What am I looking for?
<Akuli> run this: lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> then give us a link to it, so we'll see the full output
<milesg> WHen I ran your command it gave me a link
<Akuli> paste it here
<milesg> http://termbin.com/4s1x
<Akuli> weird, lsusb only says its something from broadcom
<Akuli> i dont know what to do :) i have a thinkpad and my drivers just work
<milesg> Well.
<milesg> I erased my entire disk.
<milesg> And install UM.
<milesg> In the installation.
<Akuli> that has nothing to do with driver issues
<milesg> Oh.
<milesg> Should I install Ubuntu and then the MATE desktop?
<pavlos> try lsusb -v | nc termbin.com 999 and give us the link
<milesg> Okay.
<Akuli> 9999
<Akuli> not 999
<pavlos> oops
<Akuli> well at least that command is verbose
<milesg> It said "Couldn't find device. some information is messing.", but it gave me the link.
<Akuli> oh
<pavlos> and the link is ...
<milesg> http://termbin.com/wvlg
<Akuli> then you want to also redirect the errors there
<Akuli> lsusb -v 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> if you want to just send us everything
<milesg> okay
<milesg> here is the link for that
<milesg> http://termbin.com/uc7m
<Akuli> pavlos, have fun reading the links
<Akuli> :D
<pavlos> trying to search using the device ID ...
<pavlos> 0a5c:216d Broadcom
<milesg> So what do we do with that information?
<Akuli> i have no idea
<pavlos> milesg, can you tell us the laptop model etc ... the wifi card you have should have reported its id
<pavlos> milesg, try this ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras linux-firmware-nonfree broadcom-kernel-source, reboot and check if it sees the wifi card
<milesg> I have an HP 17z
<milesg> whew
<milesg> Okay
<milesg> It says it is unable to locate the packages.
<Akuli> which one of them?
<Akuli> by the way, have you updated your system after installing?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<milesg> It said all of the packages.
<Akuli> then its weird.
<milesg> It is updating.
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> you don't need the upgrade thing if you just want to get your driver working, but you should run it anyway at some point
<milesg> I have to go soon.
<pavlos> after it's done, look at System | Software & Updates, first tab the first 4 checks should be ON
<Akuli> i've uninstalled that :D
<Akuli> i always upgrade my system on the terminal
<pavlos> the 3rd tab should have 1,2,4 ON
<Akuli> milesg, you can come back here later and continue where you left :)
<pavlos> then in Addl drivers you should see a broadcom driver and apply
<milesg> Okay
<milesg> IT FOUND IT
<milesg> YES
<pavlos> good
<milesg> Thanks so much guys!
<Akuli> well that was easier than we thought it was
<pavlos> Akuli, strange that lsusb does not report bcmxxxxxx
<milesg> Well, bye guys. Thanks for the help.
<pavlos> np
<janikovics> hi
<janikovics> wine help ???
<Akuli> wine is like this: your program either works or it doesn't work.
<DarkPsydeLord> hi!
<rahtgaz> hello DarkPsydeLord
<mate|46791> hi mate users
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz: hi how are you
<mate|46791> fine
<mate|46791> are you a bot
<DarkPsydeLord> i am how do you know?
<DarkPsydeLord> is that obvious
<mate|46791> ooo man it was  too many years aga when I used IRC
<mate|46791> coool
<DarkPsydeLord> then you should start by get a proper nickname so register yourself at freenode
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
 * mate|46791 is remembering the past
<rahtgaz> doing fine Dark, thank you. You?
<DarkPsydeLord> well just watching the pursuit comp at the olympics
<DarkPsydeLord> nice
<rahtgaz> i'm following almost nothing this year. I'm a big fan of the event, but this time it caught me swamped with work
<DarkPsydeLord> unlucky
<DarkPsydeLord> my country is doing great we have a lot of medals this year
<DarkPsydeLord> mate|46791: so... can we help you bring back the past?
<rahtgaz> he's left
<vENZi> i am back with new nick
<vENZi> ..... or old nick
<vENZi> like many years ago with a modem connection
<DarkPsydeLord> vENZi: wb!
<DarkPsydeLord> o you cant miss dial up
<DarkPsydeLord> at all
<DarkPsydeLord> this is much better
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz: btw this is the first olympics im proud of my country we almost made it in every competition
<rahtgaz> I miss the dialup modem connect sound
<DarkPsydeLord> o well the sound was unique
<rahtgaz> what's the country?
<DarkPsydeLord> but speed sucked hard
<DarkPsydeLord> specially to download 4k movies
<DarkPsydeLord> MEXICO!
<vENZi> oooo 4k was not possible
<DarkPsydeLord> we dont have any gold medal
<vENZi> you will drop every one minute
<DarkPsydeLord> but silver medals
<DarkPsydeLord> well 0
<DarkPsydeLord> but bronce medals
<DarkPsydeLord> o well 0 also
<DarkPsydeLord> but we almost had one
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> so proud
<DarkPsydeLord> vENZi: thats why we used download managers back in time so we can resume our downloads
<vENZi> yeahhh fileZilaaaa
<rahtgaz> I'm not sure how we are doing right now. But last week we got Bronze on female Judo. We should pick a couple of gold stars on rowing and triple-jump. At least I'm hoping
<vENZi> hahaha
<vENZi> I forgot it
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz: this is complete irony we used to be strong at marathon, boxing, diving
<DarkPsydeLord> now our athletes refused to go to the olympics cause the goverment tried to charge the cost of the uniforms and travel to em
<DarkPsydeLord> then they decided to go as independant athletes
<rahtgaz> Yeah, I remember you guys especially at the marathon. I'm from Portugal, so if your memory is good enough, you'll remember we used to compete each other hard, before the Africans took over
<DarkPsydeLord> but goverment tried to ban em
<DarkPsydeLord> so they forfeit
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz: o yeah africans are unbeatable now
<rahtgaz> sheesh! fucking governments. What's with these people...
<DarkPsydeLord> vENZi: so why you decide to give irc a cance again
<vENZi> no , I think it is the best platform for communication
<vENZi> but my ubuntu mate has integrated link to here
<vENZi> but my ubuntu mate has integrated link to here:)
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<vENZi> I like it
<DarkPsydeLord> ! welcome vENZi
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<vENZi> the mate , but i have some problem with keyboard shotcut , cannot set it to change language only with CTRL + SHIFT ?
<DarkPsydeLord> rahtgaz: i know we have a specially corrupt gov here
<pavlos> vENZi, in the keyboard layout there is an option to switch layouts using control shift. I just tested it.
<vENZi> it does not work for me ? I install mate over existing ubuntu 16.04
<vENZi> maybe this is the problem somehow ?
<rahtgaz> do you have conky enabled?
<rahtgaz> or rather, are other keyboard shortcuts working normally?
<pavlos> there should be only ONE checkbox in the switch to another layout
<pavlos> I had alt shift, changed to control shift (3rd checkbox), close, close, it worked.
<vENZi> what is conky ?
<vENZi> ok I will double check it ..
<rahtgaz> if you ask you don't have it :p
<pavlos> light system monitor
<vENZi> The following additional packages will be installed:
<vENZi>   conky-std liblua5.1-0
<rahtgaz> CTRL+SHIFT is perhaps not the best of shortcuts anyway. It will interfere with your terminal ability to copy/paste. I have changed mine to left + right shift
<rahtgaz> why are you installing it?
<vENZi> pavlos ask me
<rahtgaz> I'm pretty sure he didn't
<pavlos> vENZi, nope rahtgaz mentioned
<vENZi> ok :)
<rahtgaz> you are on the fast track to bork your linux system if you don't pay attention, mate. Especially when you have already installed MATE on top of Unity
<vENZi> but it does not work for me changing with ctrl shift and if I change keyboard manualy with the mouse I cannot write in my language
<vENZi> shit ... maybe I will return to unity again to fix it
<rahtgaz> probably its for the best
<vENZi> yeah man but I don't want to reinstall all
<vENZi> yeah
<vENZi> mate will loose me
<rahtgaz> that's ok. MATE has no feelings
<vENZi> ye thats right
<rahtgaz> I don't know who told him it was ok to install MATE on top of Unity. I see that advise often, and it's not a good advise. It will work for some, it will not work for many. Canonical Unity is not the gentle DE it used to be. It's best left alone.
<rahtgaz> Besides, It's Ubuntu. If I have another DE why not make my life easy and just get one of the derivatives
<pavlos> maybe he needed to install Language support from the System menu
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<ubuntu-mate> anybody here?
<bekks> According to "/names" - yes.
<ubuntu-mate> anybody online that actively chats here? (excluding bekks)
<pavlos> why exclude bekks?
<bekks> Because that is a pointless poll :P
<pavlos> oh
<thulio> eae
<thulio> galero
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-14
<mate|8008> When I had some problems with it, I tried to re-install Ubuntu Mate on my Dell desktop. Installed beautifully. But now I can't update it, by any method.  Apt-get just stops. 30 hours later, does anyone have the solution?
<ouroumov> hi mate|8008
<ouroumov> mate|8008, can you provide the output of the terminal command: sudo apt update
<ouroumov> ?
<ouroumov> mate|8008, by provide I mean copy output on pastebin.com
<mate|8008> Not sure about pastebin ?? But I'll hurry and try.
<mate|8008> It's short. This is what I get:
<mate|8008> XPS-8700:~$ sudo apt update
<mate|8008> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)]
<ouroumov> That's all?
<ouroumov> I think you might have the same kind of problems with IPv4 fallback I had a while back
<ouroumov> Hang on a sec
<ouroumov> See this thread: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/system-with-static-ip-address-started-using-ipv6-firefox-wget-server-not-found/7665/10
<ouroumov> Are you on a coprorate net?
<ouroumov> corporate *
<mate|8008> No. I'm an old fart (76) still trying to figure out life, love, and the universe :)
<ouroumov> Do you use static addressing or DHCP ?
<mate|8008> I couldn't navigate to the page you sent. Says page doesn't exist. But I'm on your side. Let's find the purloined page!
<ouroumov> mate|8008, this looks a lot like the problem I had
<ouroumov> mate|8008, are you OK with disabling IPv6 ?
<mate|8008> DHCP, I think. Cox cable.
<mate|8008> Didn't know I had an IPv6. I'll disable my wheelchair if it gets this fixed.
<ouroumov> Ok, open a terminal using CTRL+ALT+T
<ouroumov> Then type the command: sudo pluma /etc/sysctl.conf
<mate|8008> I have at least four other computers (which have Ubuntu-Mate on them) and they're all working fine. Just this one I reinstalled.
<ouroumov> It'll require you to type your password, you won't get stars echoed back to you when you do
<ouroumov> Then add these three lines at the end of the file:
<ouroumov> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<ouroumov> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<ouroumov> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<ouroumov> Save the file, close it, then run: sudo sysctl -p
<mate|8008> Oookay! That was cool. Don't know if it made it work, but it was cool to do what you said to do.
<ouroumov> Next reboot and see if things are better
<ouroumov> And please come back here afterwards
<mate|8008> Oops. Sorry. Got ahead of myself. I didn't reboot but I ran the command 'sudo apt update' and got a good response. I have to re-enenable a repo now.
<ouroumov> ok
<mate|8008> Oh, Oh,BTW, this is the first time I've used IRC. Thanks for letting me fumble around.
<ouroumov> can you please also give me the output of: inxi -N
<ouroumov> mate|8008, no problem
<mate|8008> XPS-8700:~$ inxi -N
<mate|8008> Network: Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver: r8169
<mate|8008> Card-2: Broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n driver: wl
<mate|8008> Card-3: Ralink RT5372 Wireless Adapter driver: rt2800usb
<ouroumov> thanks
<mate|8008> Sir, it works!  That's amazing that you could just pull that out of your memory and be right on the money. I thank you with all me heart.
<ouroumov> It was more of a shot in the dark
<ouroumov> As I was saying, I had that same problem with IPv6 fallback less than a month ago
<mate|8008> I think I'll copy this page and frame it and put it on the wall. The world is good, life is good, and people like you are amazing.
<ouroumov> mate|8008, can you read that thread for earlier and post your machine specs?
<mate|8008> What is IPv6, and what does it do?
<ouroumov> Well Internet is the network, IPv4 is an addressing convention for finding machines on the Internet
<ouroumov> IPv4 is the currently used convention, but because the number of devices connected is shooting through the roof, it won't be possible to keep using v4 soon (not enough address space) so people came up with IPv6
<ouroumov> Anyway, if you have the time please post the output of "inxi -ACDSMNGI" on this page: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/system-with-static-ip-address-started-using-ipv6-firefox-wget-server-not-found/7665
<mate|8008> I see. I want to give you what you asked for but I'm not sure where to find my machine's specs. I sort of know, but with your precise way of observing things, I don't want to give you something useless.
<ouroumov> The "inxi" command gathers the machine specs: inxi -ACDSMNGI
<mate|8008> Thank you.
<ouroumov> yw
<mate|8008> Wow. It's all there. I'll try to do as you request, sir. It may take a while to do so, because I need this machine to work. I'm wheelchair-bound and this one is the one I use to escape my wife's fixation with all things political, on the TV :)
<ouroumov> ^^
<mate|8008> I'd feel like a real jerk if I  didn't say thank you again. And thanks to the community for being patient with me as well.
<ouroumov> No problem, thanks you for staying around long enough to get an an answer.
<ouroumov> Usually people come, ask a question and disconnect 30 seconds later
<mate|8008> I have to go to the VA for health care. I know what waiting is. This wasn't waiting. It was time enough to get the back of my shirt collar back down to the level of my neck. I was so tense, my shirt was forming a tent over my head.
<ouroumov> ^^
<mate|8008> Been using Ubuntu since literally the day it was released. After all these years, I still love not knowing what I'm doing, but having it work anyhow.
<ouroumov> I've been using Ubuntu for ~6 Years only. I've never been tempted to go back to something else.
<mate|8008> Nor have I. I write and edit  a LOT. Ubuntu is my platform. We don't have a lot of money to spend on Windows stuff, then having to shore up Windows with more expensive programs. I donate when I can. My wife has written and sold three novels on Ubuntu. We're from the Fifties, where it was good to be hopeful and to think of the future as a wonderful
<mate|8008> place. We made it to 2016 and are sorry so many people are angry with each other. YOU have just shown the best of humanity, our hopes come to pass. I absolutely think either or both Linux and the Open Source communities should be nominated for the NOBEL PEACE PRIZE. The world community builds and maintains excellence, for FREE.
<White_Light> ouroumov, were you thinking mate|8008 should run "apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<ouroumov> White_Light, didn't know that command
<ouroumov> thanks for the tip
<ouroumov> It would only have fixed part of the problem though
<White_Light> I didn't read all of it, what other issues was he encountering?
<imin> hello!
<ouroumov> White_Light, couldn't load web pages
<White_Light> ah
<ouroumov> Most likely same root cause
<ouroumov> SpaceX Launch in < 10m
<ouroumov> BULLSEYES
<milesg> What is UBuntu MATE best for?
<milesg> Ubuntu*
<wangkaiquan> ...
<wangkaiquan> ...
<wangkaiquan> ..
<ouroumov> .
<wangkaiquan> 0 0
<wangkaiquan> 0 . 0
<duanluan> hello?
<SuperEngineer> goodbye?
<sarwar> I want to type in Hindi
<sarwar> Tell me how to install Hindi phonetic font in my PC
<armando_> oi
<antonio_> hi
<edoderoo> quit leaving
<talk2junior-ubun> Hello Room
<talk2junior-ubun> Crazy question for the group but does it matter which version of Ubuntu you use as it relates to learning Linux OS?
<pavlos> not really
<talk2junior-ubun> I've played with Ubuntu LTS, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu Mate and Mint. All have their differences but each seem run smoother than others. Which would be the best for learning Linux for work-life applications?
<talk2junior-ubun> I'm currently schooling for computer programming and was told to learn Linux.
<talk2junior-ubun> Night room. Thanks for the input pavlos
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-07
<ff1> my wireless usb dongle is all over the place
<ff1> goes from a few kb/s to 2 mb/s
<inerkick> Hi Guys, I Got Ubuntu mate 17.10 in my laptop right now, and even installed Wifi drivers, but my smartphone wife doesn't show up or the wifi options to see the existing wifi. Kindly help with this issue
<alket> hi, how do I remove the minimize effects on windows, I am using 16.04, thanks
<ouroumov> Hello alket
<ouroumov> alket, not sure what you mean
<alket> ouroumov, when I minimize the window, it truns into a rectangle, with a stroke and transparent fill, and it gradually minimizes, how can I remove that at all
<ouroumov> alket, go to System -> Preferences -> Look & Feel -> MATE Tweak, section Windows and uncheck "Enable Animations"
<alket> ouroumov, wow thanks, I was sure that I looked hard in mate tweak, hehe, thanks
<ouroumov> alket, did that do the trick?
<alket> yes, thanks
<reinaldo> Hi, I'm new. I was a Windows Store Inde Developer. I need to how installs SDKs for Develop for Linux and then Androids.
<reinaldo> somebody can tell me in what channel to talk with developers?
<ouroumov> Hello reinaldo
<reinaldo> Hello ouroumov
<ouroumov> reinaldo, The Software Boutique has a programming section, make sure the Software Boutique itself is up to date.
<ouroumov> reinaldo, If what you're looking for isn't listed here, you may also install any program that is in the Ubuntu Archive like on regular Ubuntu.
<reinaldo> yes i did
<reinaldo> oh ok
<reinaldo> i install ubuntu-make
<reinaldo> but, some tools didn't install because need some files.
<reinaldo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<reinaldo>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/umake/frameworks/games.py", line 249, in get_metadata_and_check_license
<reinaldo>     assets = json.loads(page.buffer.read().decode())["assets"]
<reinaldo> NameError: name 'json' is not defined
<reinaldo> During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<reinaldo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<reinaldo>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/umake/tools.py", line 158, in wrapper
<reinaldo>     function(*args, **kwargs)
<reinaldo>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/umake/frameworks/games.py", line 256, in get_metadata_and_check_license
<reinaldo>     except (json.JSONDecodeError, IndexError):
<reinaldo> NameError: name 'json' is not defined
<ouroumov> reinaldo, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<reinaldo> 16.04 LTS
<reinaldo> 32 bit
<reinaldo> because my computer is old
<Kyros> sudo pip3 install simplejson
<reinaldo> let me try Kyros
<reinaldo> didn't work
<reinaldo> thanks Kyros
<Kyros> it didn't work or did?
<reinaldo> didn't
<Kyros> did pip3 error out or what?
<reinaldo> ok, lets me explain. yes I,m a computer programmer, but I'm new on Linux. I'm a quick learner.
<Kyros> ok
<reinaldo> The Ubuntu Mate is perfect for me because i can install without command lines
<reinaldo> but I figure out the command lines are powerful
<Kyros> i think there is bug actually
<Kyros> edit umake/frameworks/games.py and see if import json is in there
<reinaldo> yeah I thing so
<Kyros> https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/issues/453 <- just found that
<reinaldo> I need to see the Know Issues
<Kyros> here is the patch to fix it https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make/commit/4ade240dab2bd1633bfa5abfed1c143d713cff1e
<reinaldo_> sorry, i'm back.
<Kyros> did you see if the import was missing?
<reinaldo_> yeah, i see.
<reinaldo_> what about pip3?
<reinaldo_> I use the sudo apt-get for install
<Kyros> i dont think you need it
<reinaldo_> is my first time I see pip3
<Kyros> it's used for installing python packages
<reinaldo_> oh ok, now I understand
<reinaldo_> it's meaning that i need to install python too, right?
<reinaldo_> well I will back later.
<reinaldo_> see you
<kilian_> Hi
<kilian_> Any devs here?
<Akuli> at least flexiondotorg
<kilian_> I just wanted to say that I really enjoy using Ubuntu MATE. Great work :)
<Jack_Sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<csvadmin> hi
<csvadmin> i need help
<csvadmin> i need configuration vpn but i dot no
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-08
<csailc> hi
<csailc> de donde son
<mate|73819> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> labas visiems
<ubuntu-mate> galiu visiems nuciulpti jai kas norit
<Tapmemer> is anybody on?
<sixwheeledbeast^> on?
<Tapmemer> online
<Tapmemer> because i have a question
<ouroumov> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sixwheeledbeast^> just ask away
<Tapmemer> i have a realtek rtl8188cus wlan adapter by edup
<Tapmemer> and i was curious if i could put it into monitor mode on ubuntu mate on a pi 3 b
<Tapmemer> with airmon-ng
<ouroumov> I don't see why not. Kali is derived from Debian, same as Ubuntu
<Tapmemer> ok
<Tapmemer> i hope it works
<Tapmemer> because it doesnt work on raspbian for some reason
<ouroumov> uh
<Tapmemer> while it does on arch
<Tapmemer> and it uses the same driver rtl8192cu
<Tapmemer> oh yeah the driver on raspbian is different
<sixwheeledbeast^> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/36747/enable-monitoring-mode-for-rtl8188cus-via-usb-on-raspbian  helpful?
<Tapmemer> no not helpfull
<Tapmemer> im not really a guy to compile the whole kernel to just get monitor mode on raspbian
<Jack_Sparrow> !info fprintd
<ubottu> fprintd (source: fprintd): D-Bus daemon for fingerprint reader access. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-1 (zesty), package size 58 kB, installed size 574 kB
<JJ_4884> hi
<JJ_4884> hi
<ouroumov_> hi
<JJ_4884> having audio card issues. When video starts, headphones pop
<JJ_4884> No issues on Windows, but always occurs on Ubuntu
<JJ_4884> Ubuntu MATE*
<JJ_4884> any suggestions
<JJ_4884> Ubuntu Mate 16.04
 * tin_ 
<Lafojwolf> This is probably a FA
<Lafojwolf> This is probably a FAQ, but when using List View in Caja, how do I get image previews on the right of the window
<tin_> hi all! i'm about to install ubuntu-mate 17.04 in HP pavilion laptop with windows 10 installed in the SSD . i'm setting the / partition in the SSD and /home in the other drive . But I'm not sure about the device to install grub. Default is set to /dev/sdb1 Windows Boot Manager
<tin_> i know that windows has some troubles living together with grub . I just don't know what's the safest to choose, "/dev/sdb" or "/dev/sdb1" or another
<tin_> ... maybe this is the wrong channel to ask? x)
<Lafojwolf> I think you're fine asking here.
<Lafojwolf> I wish I could help you out, but I've never used an SSD before
<tin_> ok thank you ... I'm reading here https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=163126 it says < VERY IMPORTANT STEP!!! Near bottom of window, "Device for bootloader installation" should be the EFI System Partition. Select that one in the drop-down box. It will be a small (200-550MB) partition formatted as FAT32. It will likely be /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2; but double-check that to be sure. >
<tin_> so I guess using the efi partition is the way
<tin_> thank you all, bye!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-09
<mate|81681> hi
<mate|81681> i have a problem that i need help in
<mate|81681> my right click isnt working
<yuty> hello guys, is there a way to upgrade to the Alpha version?
<yuty> I am currently using 17.04 and would like to update to 17.10 Alpha
<mate|81681> hi
<alan_> 1
<Guest20175> 有人吗？？？
<Guest20175> 2333
<mr576> hello
<mr576> how to upgrade from 16.04.3 to 17.10 (artful)?
<mr576> hello
<mr576> how to upgrade from 16.04.3 to 17.10 (artful)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.78.a+dfsg0-4 (zesty), package size 24285 kB, installed size 84260 kB
<mate|75153> How to add Xvncserver to ubuntu-mate start up running raspberry pi3
<mate|75153> I mean X11VNCServer
<sixwheeledbeast^> so you need to know how to start the server on boot, or install it?
<mate|75153> start on boot
<mate|34246> Hi, just wanted to say thank you for this awesome OS. Everyone who contributed to Ubuntu-Mate is a hero.
<hoodiNi> How do I enable border shadow on MATE advanced menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is it feature of compiz ?
<hoodiNi> I'm using marco. Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<hoodiNi> I tried compiz, still no shadow
<Jack_Sparrow> Mint Mate here,..  see if you can find desktop settings and window manager
<hoodiNi> yes, desktop settings are renamed MATE tweak.
<hoodiNi> ok, what now?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-10
<zjf> 居然还有 聊天室。
<Fretegi> evening guys
<Fretegi> for those in both rooms, im not trying to troll, just not sure if i should post in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-mate...
<Fretegi> trying to get a scanner to work.  bit confused actually on why its not working.. this is ubuntu-mate 16.04.3, cannon mp620 device.  print works fine, simple-scan cant use it, however i have mint 17.3 on another laptop and it works perfect, same driver for printer
<louvetvicente1> Fretegi, are you sure the user is in the 'scanner' group?
<louvetvicente1> if the user is not in that group, they may not have authorization to scan.. although they can print
<Fretegi> louvetvicente1, huh, good thinking, lemme check
<Fretegi> louvetvicente1, huh, how about that... sure isnt it.. weird part though is i dont have that on my gentoo install... well lets try an add
<louvetvicente1> Fretegi, if that doesn't work, restart simple-scan with the -d flag and paste output to pastebin
<Fretegi> brb gonna log out and back in
<Fretegi> louvetvicente1, still dead in th water
<Fretegi> https://pastebin.com/TFkSZtvT
<Fretegi> output of simple-scan -d after trying to scan
<Fretegi> invalid arg.  config issue somewhere?
<Fretegi> found this url, any chance this could be th fix?
<louvetvicente1> perhaps a config issue, I have a similar cannon scanner with no issues..
<Fretegi> well looks like those pacakges listed in the url i postd are newer than what i have
<Fretegi> guess i could try em and uninstall if not working right
<Fretegi> apt-cache search software-properties-common
<Fretegi> can i downgrade libsane?
<Fretegi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/788151/ubuntu-16-04-simple-scan-i-o-error/836112#836112
<Fretegi> ok how about this, just tring to find these packages, can someone give me a hand with that pls
<midnext> Hello everybody
<midnext> Good morning to all the channel
<midnext> I have a question (actually two, but we go with order) about the panel weather plugin.
<midnext> How can I improve location search? Among the available ones I do not find mine or reasonably close to my position.
<midnext> The weather plugins available in lxde, xfce, and gnome-shel (OpenWeather) do not have this problem, allowing you to find all the locations. Probably they are based on different databases / services, is it possible modify the mate plugin because it receives data from the same sources?
<midnite> Sorry but i need to disconnect ... I joined the community and opened a topic
<midnite> Have a nice day
<put_in> hello
<put_in> ive discovered so many bugs i dont know where to report it and where to begin
<put_in> when i activate download latest updates in the installer, the OS will not boot but grub with minimal bash like input will appear
<put_in> the right click on the touchpad does not work
<put_in> caja dropbox autostart does not work either
<put_in> and to open the menu of drop box it requires 2 times a click since the first time just the "open dropbox" folder option appear
<put_in> if you add your home folder to the panel and you click on it, the explorer loads for about a minute
<put_in> it does not freeze though like the firefox bug, but it loads very very long
<put_in> im sure i forgot some more but thats just all i can think about from my head right now
<put_in> ah yes and it applies to the 17.10 pre release edition of course
<put_in> but oh my god redmond layout looks so f...reaking awesome now <3
<hoodiNi> Why is there no border shadow on the MATE's advanced menu?
<maximus> bom dia a todos
<maximus> gostaria humildimente de uma ajuda
<maximus> estou usando o ubuntu MATE e encontrei problemas de primeira
<maximus> apos 1 dia de uso meu sistema esta travando muito
<maximus> principalmente no navegador de internet
<maximus> firefox
<mate|31744> hi
<mate|31744> Issue: unable to maximize third party apps like google chrome in ubuntu 16.04 , it is showing in the unity sidebar, but cant maximize it. Right click works and shows the options like open new incognito window and all .
<mate|31744> Does any body had any issues like this ?
<sparky12> h
<sparky12> pc shut down
<prinsipito> hi, I wanted to ask if I can set up an SD card back to its normal state. I made it a booteable device using ubuntu mate and I changed its configuration
<prinsipito> I formated it with Gparted and then gave it in a terminal all read-write rights since I couldnt write anything on it, but my computer still detects it as the .iso I burned on it even though there isnt anything inside
<Akuli> what do you mean "detects as the iso"?
<Akuli> create one fat32 partition on it and it'll work
<prinsipito> it shows up with the name of the .iso I wanted to burn
<prinsipito> I alreade have created the fat32 partition and reformated it...
<prinsipito> (thanks for replying btw)
<Akuli> the name is just a name, doesn't do anything
<Akuli> but can you put files on it?
<Akuli> if you can't we can easily figure out what's wrong
<prinsipito> I can put files since I gave it 666 rights with the command, but it doesn't seem to be like new
<prinsipito> and windows wont read the card anymore
<Akuli> what did you chmod 666?
<prinsipito> yes
<Akuli> which file?
<Akuli> let's see what's going on
<Akuli> type on terminal:   lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> that lists your drives and partitions (including the card) and sends the output to a website for sharing it with me
<prinsipito> done
<Akuli> you should see an url
<Akuli> copy/paste it here
<prinsipito> I have a few partitions in the hard disk, take a look only at the SD card
<Akuli> i'll find out easily which it is, no problem :) do you want to hide the hard drive partitions from me?
<prinsipito> http://termbin.com/95vm
<Akuli> do you have a 30GB sd card?
<prinsipito> it's fine, you look like you are just helping
<prinsipito> yes, that card
<Akuli> that's big :D
<Akuli> anyway, can you put files there?
<prinsipito> I know, I used it for a camera, but wanted to use it for other purposes since I didnt have another one around
<Akuli> $ echo hello > /media/prinsipito/wifislax64-1.0-final/test
<prinsipito> yes I can
<Akuli> do you want to change its name to something else?
<prinsipito> I dont really care about the name itself
<Akuli> what is not working then?
<prinsipito> But windows isnt detecting the card and since I formated it and it doesnt seem to have forgoten the old name I thought it isnt working as it used to
<prinsipito> I feel kind of dumb lol
<Akuli> you can format it in windows
<Akuli> it's normal that windows says "the thing is broken fix it bla bla bla"
<prinsipito> I can't because it wont detect it
<Akuli> :( weird
<Akuli> what type is this partition?
<prinsipito> I updated the drivers thinking it might just be it
<Akuli> $ mount | grep mmcblk0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> the partition must be fat32, otherwise windows doesn't know what it is
<prinsipito> http://termbin.com/ndx0
<prinsipito> it is fat32
<Akuli> yes looks good
<Akuli> very weird
<prinsipito> maybe I should use another computer to check it out
<Akuli> i dont know what's wrong with this
<Akuli> sorry :(
<prinsipito> I'll try that
<prinsipito> Thanks a lot!!!!
<Akuli> no problem :)
<prinsipito> I'm kind of new in linux and the security world since I'm a second year computer engeneering student
<prinsipito> I'm loving the community
<prinsipito> Bye!!
<Akuli> :)
<surfclient> freemode
<datamaniack> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-11
<vostro-tumate> hola
<bukowski> hello it's me ... anybody out there?
<bukowski> and what should i do now?
<bukowski> ask questions or what?
<bukowski> gehts auch in Deutsch
<bukowski> tach auch ... Ich bin neu hier und erhoffe mir etwas Klarheit über die Pakete, die man braucht, um sein Ubuntu Mate weieter einzurichten. Also es läuft aber ich habe keine Ahnung bzw. Überblick über die Paketfülle an Linuxprogrammen, da sich mein Internetzugang bisher nur auf ... sprechen wir nicht drüber.
<bukowski> Also: Wo finde ich eine Übersicht über diese Pakete zum Installieren. Ich hab die Linuxdistribution von einer Heft-CD gekauft (Ubuntu Mate 17.04 32 Bit) ((Linuxwelt 4/ 2017)).
<bukowski> Besten Dank für mögliche Antworten und ich bitte darum zu entschuldigen, dass ich vielleicht hier den größten Mumpitz von mir gebe, da ich eigentlich noch nie gechattet habe. Habe nämlich ddas Gefühl ich könnte auch so meine Wohnzimmertür von innen mit Fragen bekritzeln ...
<bukowski> hallo lf?
<lf> hello
<bukowski> hast du von diesen wirklich relevanten Paketen Ahnung. Selbst wenn es nur ein Hauch sein sollte könnte es mir schon helfen. Beispielsweise wie ich alle Dvd's unter dem VLC Player abspielen kann. Manche reagieren nämlich überhaupt nicht. Und die Befehle, die ich im Netz gefunden haben funktionieren im Terminal aber zum Schluss der Installationsroutine (dauert ein wenig ewig, wegen meiner äußerst lahmen Internetverbindung) kan
<bukowski> n er irgendwelche Dinge nicht ausführen obwohl ich als Root richtig angemeldet bin.
<bukowski> ach ja und das Schachprogramm, dass ich installiert habe (eboard) sagt mir immer, dass es die Engine nicht gefunden habe.
<bukowski> oder muss ich mich hier generell in Englisch ausdrücken? Or is ot better to write/ Talk in english?
<bukowski> and ... is my nam
<bukowski> ok
<bukowski> hello
<bukowski> does anybody  know how to install (only with an extreme lame internet connection) the relevant Packages for UBUNTU and what are the most relevant packages for it. Where can I find them?
<bukowski> Thanks ...
<bukowski> there?
<mahasuk> hi
<mahasuk> i have a problem, with vsync
<mahasuk> can u help me???
<Jack_Sparrow> !info grub-customizer
<ubottu> Package grub-customizer does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find x-app
<ubottu> Found: openobex-apps, libghc-regex-applicative-dev, libghc-regex-applicative-doc, libghc-regex-applicative-prof, libghc-regex-applicative-text-dev, libghc-regex-applicative-text-doc, libghc-regex-applicative-text-prof, libmoosex-app-cmd-perl, libmoosex-app-perl, W: (and 119 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=x-app&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info x-app
<ubottu> Package x-app does not exist in zesty
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-12
<Jack_Sparrow> !info freecad
<ubottu> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program (alpha). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16+dfsg2-3 (zesty), package size 20101 kB, installed size 96848 kB
<Blue_Bottle> hey guys. I'm having some issues with screen tearing. I haven't been able to find a solution that works for me yet. Any chance someone could help me track down the issue
<Menzador> We'll need to know what graphics hardware you have, Blue_Bottle
<Blue_Bottle> sure one sec
<Blue_Bottle> vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x14171043 chip=0x01168086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
<Blue_Bottle>     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
<Blue_Bottle>     device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
<Blue_Bottle>     class      = display
<Blue_Bottle>     subclass   = VGA
<famfop> Hi. I have a rather easy question: I made a panel that disappears when not hovered and is fully transparent. Now, when I have a window opened like firefox and hover that panel, its background takes the screen background and not the firefox window. Can this be modified?
<Akuli> famfop, probably not :(
<famfop> in my opinion this is a bug as the panel (on hover) appears *over* the firefox window thus the "z-index" (in css names^^) is higher. the same applies for firefox and the background so that the firefox window should be the one... can you point me to where i can report this?
<Akuli> this is a mate bug, not an ubuntu mate bug
<Akuli> you could say something about it on #mate (but be prepared to wait a loooong time for a response), or you can google how you're supposed to report mate-panel bugs
<famfop> I just went to the mate-panel gihub page and reported it as a bug. Thanks! :)
<newUsr> hello all i have nvidia 210 gpu
<newUsr> when i select anything else except X server on additional drivers on reboot i have black screen
<newUsr> can anyone know to solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> newUsr, try driver ver 340
<newUsr> this is what i was do
<newUsr> also black screen
<Jack_Sparrow> or did you try 378
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install inxi    then   inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<Jack_Sparrow> install pastebin if needed or use pastebinit
<Akuli> or you know
<Akuli> nc termbin.com 9999
<newUsr> System:    Host:-Z97P-D3 Kernel: 4.10.0-32-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)
<newUsr>            Desktop: MATE 1.12.1 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3) dm: lightdm Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<newUsr> Machine:   Mobo: Gigabyte model: Z97P-D3 v: x.x Bios: American Megatrends v: F5 date: 05/30/2014
<newUsr> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium G3258 (-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB
<newUsr>            flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 12799
<newUsr>            clock speeds: min/max: 800/3200 MHz 1: 3200 MHz 2: 3200 MHz
<newUsr> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<newUsr>            bus-ID: 00:02.0 chip-ID: 8086:0402
<newUsr>            Card-2: NVIDIA GT218 [GeForce 210] bus-ID: 01:00.0 chip-ID: 10de:0a65
<newUsr>            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.3 drivers: nouveau (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<newUsr>            Resolution: 1920x1080@60.00hz, 1920x1080@60.00hz
<newUsr>            GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on NVA8 GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 17.0.7 Direct Rendering: Yes
<newUsr> Audio:     Card-1 Intel Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller
<newUsr>            driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:03.0 chip-ID: 8086:0c0c
<newUsr>            Card-2 Intel 9 Series Family HD Audio Controller
<newUsr>            driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:1b.0 chip-ID: 8086:8ca0
<newUsr>            Card-3 NVIDIA High Definition Audio Controller
<newUsr>            driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 01:00.1 chip-ID: 10de:0be3
<newUsr>            Card-4 Creative Live! Cam Sync HD [VF0770] driver: USB Audio usb-ID: 003-004 chip-ID: 041e:4095
<newUsr>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-32-generic
<newUsr> Network:   Card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<newUsr>            driver: r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI port: d000 bus-ID: 03:00.0 chip-ID: 10ec:8168
<newUsr>            IF: enp3s0 state: down mac: <filter>
<newUsr> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 1506.3GB (13.5% used)
<newUsr>            ID-1: /dev/sda model: WDC_WD10EZEX size: 1000.2GB serial: WD-WCC3F3DR7H48 temp: 43C
<Akuli> Jack_Sparrow, i guess newUsr didn't know how to type | :D
<newUsr>            ID-2: /dev/sdb model: INTENSO size: 256.1GB serial: DC11075916EE02113212 temp: 30C
<newUsr>            ID-3: /dev/sdc model: Samsung_SSD_850 size: 250.1GB serial: S21PNXAGA09598E temp: 0C
<newUsr> Partition: ID-1: / size: 217G used: 8.8G (5%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sdc2
<newUsr>            ID-2: swap-1 size: 12.74GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sdc3
<newUsr> RAID:      System: supported: N/A
<newUsr>            No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
<newUsr>            Unused Devices: none
<newUsr> Sensors:   None detected - is lm-sensors installed and configured?
<newUsr> Repos:     Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main restricted
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates universe
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial multiverse
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates multiverse
<newUsr>            deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<newUsr>            deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner
<newUsr>            deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner
<newUsr>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted
<newUsr>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security universe
<newUsr>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security multiverse
<newUsr>            Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<newUsr>            deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<newUsr>            Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<newUsr>            deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu xenial main
<newUsr>            Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-stable.list
<newUsr>            deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main
<newUsr> Info:      Processes: 173 Uptime: 1:36 Memory: 3408.5/11875.5MB Init: systemd v: 229 runlevel: 5 Gcc sys: 5.4.0
<newUsr>            Client: Shell (bash 4.3.481 running in python2) inxi: 2.2.35
<newUsr> sorry guys ..
<Jack_Sparrow> 340 nvidia should work on anything, 378 for the newer cards
<newUsr> 1) using NVIDIA legacy binary driver-version 304.135 from nvidia-304(proprietary)
<newUsr> 2) using NVIDIA binary driver -version 340.102 from nvidia(open source)
<newUsr> and X server driver
<newUsr> now i have X server
<newUsr> i didnt try 378..
<newUsr> should i try this?
<Jack_Sparrow> install nvidia-378 and nvidia prime from the package manager and reboot
<newUsr> what is nvidia prime?
<newUsr> i install now 378
<newUsr> I install 378 ,i reboot and now i have this: /dev/sdc2: clean, 311250/14458880 files,3443845/57808128 blocks ..
<newUsr> Im from mobile phone now logged
<Jack_Sparrow> hold left shift on reboot and see if you can try older kernel or safe mode
<odwodae> i go to grub and i add in line "nomodeset" and now im on pc
<odwodae> but
<odwodae> i have low resolution and on additional drivers the X server is selected
<Jack_Sparrow> what driver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amdgpu fglrx ?
<odwodae> i dont understand what to you mean ;p
<odwodae> using x.org x server-nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau(open source)
<odwodae> this is selected
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install inxi      then inxi -Fxxrzc0 |  nc termbin.com 9999   in a terminal & share the link output here
<odwodae> http://termbin.com/wrol
<Jack_Sparrow> xrandr -q
<odwodae> you mean to run this "xrandr -q"?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes please to show available res
<odwodae> ok
<odwodae> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<odwodae>    1024x768      61.00*
<odwodae>    800x600       61.00
<odwodae>    640x480       60.00
<Jack_Sparrow> note for later.. After saving the settings in nvidia-x-server i had to apply them in settings→screen,
<odwodae> ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> did you   install nvidia-378 and nvidia prime from the package manager and reboot
<odwodae> i install nvidia-378 but this "nvidia prime" i dont know what is it and where is it.. i didnt do this
<odwodae> only install nvidia 378
<odwodae> with package manager you mean additional drivers?
<odwodae> i dont find something.. (i have ubuntu mate 16 lts)
<odwodae> r u here?
<Menzador> I am
<Menzador> What's the trouble?
<Menzador> Expect a delay
<odwodae> i mean for Jack_Sparrow, he knows the trouble :)
<odwodae> if you can read above
<odwodae> maybe he is not here now
<Menzador> He seems to be here
<Menzador> I scrolled up
<odwodae> you see the trouble?
<Menzador> Do you have a NVIDIA card?
<odwodae> yes
<Menzador> can you pastebin [ inxi -F ] please?
<Menzador> Please wait a few minutes for a response, thank you.
<odwodae> http://termbin.com/e4vf
<odwodae> ofc
<Menzador> odwodae: I'm back.
<odwodae> yeap
<Menzador> This is a GeForce 210. Why do you need nvidia-prime?
<odwodae> i dont know Jack_Sparrow told me
<odwodae> but i couldnt find nvidia prime
<ali1234> prime is for laptop hybrid graphics, no?
<ali1234> and gf210 is a laptop chipset...
<odwodae> so i only install nvidia-3788
<Menzador> Yeah, it's for Optimus
<Menzador> nvidia-current should serve you well
<Menzador> Then run [ sudo nvidia-xconfig ] and restart the display server
<odwodae> when i select everything else except X server on additional drivers, on reboot i got black screen
<Menzador> ali1234: There is a dedicated GeForce 210 GPU
<ali1234> hmm
<odwodae> ok i run this "sudo nvidia-xconfig", but how i restart the display server?
<Menzador> Generally logging out and back in again should do the trick.
<Menzador> If not, reboot
<odwodae> ok
 * Menzador reminds himself to re-load Ubuntu MATE as well
<odwodae> i run the command above and return this
<odwodae> Package xorg-server was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<odwodae> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xorg-server.pc'
<odwodae> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<odwodae> No package 'xorg-server' found
<odwodae> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Menzador> It's not called xorg-server ... that's Arxh
<odwodae> logging out now?
<Menzador> Also, we generally store our X configuration in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<Menzador> Try rebooting wholesale
<odwodae> ok
<Menzador> odwodae: Any luck?
<odwodae> i reboot the pc
<odwodae> but nothing
<Menzador> Please once again wait a few minutes
<Menzador> Sorry :)
<odwodae> i go to grup and add nomodeset
<Menzador> Thanks for your patience
<odwodae> and i can write here now
<odwodae> yeah ofc
<odwodae> take your time
<odwodae> i go to additional drivers and select nvidia 340 and reboot, also black screen, going again to grub.. nomodeset etc and here again
<odwodae> on NVIDIA X Server Settings my graphic card recognized..
<odwodae> but if i reboot i have black screen for sure
<Menzador> Hmm... Try in #ubuntu
<odwodae> ok
<newUsr> no luck with nvidia - back to X server drivers
<rican-linux> Hey guys I am running kdenlive on Ubuntu-MATE 17.10. When I try to extract an image for save a project. I get blank pop up window and nothing happens
<rican-linux> I am seeing this error when I run in gdb https://pastebin.com/ttdw0d4e
<rican-linux> I posted a bug report upstream however I did some more testing and this does not happen when I run it in Plasma 5. Since the error is GTK based should I open a bug report with the MATE team?
<Menzador> rican-linux: I would add this to the bug report.
<rican-linux> Menzador, I am going open a bug report under MATE Desktop
<Menzador> What have you filed it against already?
<rican-linux> Just upstream KDE since they manage bug reports for Kdenlive
<Menzador> OK, it's KDE's problem. They handle GTK+ compatibility, so you needn't do more
<rican-linux> ok thanks!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-13
<JJ^4884> key
<JJ^4884> keyboard does not work... using onboard rn...
<JJ^4884> help
<JJ^4884> 17.04 upgrade from 16.04
<JJ^4884> sry... press3d close button. my bad
<dspsc1> hi?
<dspsc1> I am trying to install l2ork(AKA Purr Data) on Raspberry Pi 3 running Ubuntu Mate 16.04 but the deb says dependency not satisfiable libgsl0dbl
<dspsc1> any help?
<jacky> 123
<tiger> good morning guys
<Guest59485> good morning guys
<rpjacobs> Greetings all
<hoopotus> does anyone know if there's a way to have caja (the file browser in mate) open new windows in a defined geometry?
<hoopotus> the problem occurs when I have option set in caja settings that each folder will open in its own window, which is otherwise a nice thing for fast navigation in my opinion
<hoopotus> every window will show 3x3 file icons and I have to resize the windows every time
<hoopotus> caja's man page shows there's an option to open a new window with the desired geometry (e.g. 1000 x 800 pixels) but what I want is that or some other specified size every time
<looping_> Hi!
<looping_> I just install UM for my mother on an old laptop. I seem to have forgotten to check the box to install MP3, Flash and other non-free intel wifi drivers suring the installation process. Can anyone help me do it now that the system is already installed?
<sixwheeledbeast^> restricted extras repo I believe
<sixwheeledbeast^> I wouldn't both installing flash any more unless you need it for something specific.
<sixwheeledbeast^> s/both/bother/
<looping_> sixwheeledbeast^: thanks. I just need the driver for the Wireless/PRO (what a joke!) intel wifi integrated card, actually
<sixwheeledbeast^> are you sure that's in there? what laptop is it?
<looping_> Acer Aspire 1640Z series.
<looping_> lspci: 06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<sixwheeledbeast^> Quick search and it's looks like it's a model with limited support. Have you had the drivers working before?
<looping_> yes, I did. OOTB on Lubuntu and Xubuntu if I remember correctly...
<sixwheeledbeast^> Well if it's in there:- Software & Updates > Proprietary Drivers [Check] . Refresh then check Additional Drivers.
<looping_> Thanks a lot. I don't know if it's going to work but I need to go to sleep. Thanks again. See you.
<Anonyme> Bonjour
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-06
<Talikka> I would like to create a Google poll for this channel about where the members are from and which languages they speak.
<Norte> Hi all! I had a quick question about Ubuntu MATE. Not sure how to use IRC exactly, so this is a test message.
<Norte> OK it looks like that worked. I was wondering how you make Ubuntu MATE ask for a password when it resumes from suspend?
<Norte> I was really surprised that this option was (seemingly) removed.
<sixwheeledbeast> Norte its certainly not removed
<Norte> sixwheel, where was it moved to? It's not in power management, users, or anywhere else you would think.
<sixwheeledbeast> I have this but my system as been upgraded over the years from the first ubuntu-mate.
<Norte> Yeah, the fresh install of Ubuntu MATE 18 seems to be missing this feature entirely.
<Norte> And I can usually Google my way out of problems, but people only point to things that were taken out in this version.
<sixwheeledbeast> I am thinking Screensavers. But actually it may have been a LightDM thing which is no longer installed
<diogenes_> Norte, i guess you can make a shortcut that will lock and then put to sleep
<Norte> I will give that a shot. It's such a weird thing to be missing! I can technically "lock" the computer and it goes to the screensaver, but that's not what I want to do.
<sixwheeledbeast> You could Lock the device with the Lock shortcut then switch User, this will then give you the Suspend option.
<sixwheeledbeast> Its an extra few clicks but an easy work around without much messing.
<Norte> Yeah I will try these solutions for now. This seems like an option that would be an easy fix for devs.
<sixwheeledbeast> LightDM did have an option Lock on Suspend which is seemingly not available on "Login Window"
<Norte> It's just weird that this existed in previous versions! Oversight?
<sixwheeledbeast> Seems there's a thread about the lack of options with slick-greeter over GTK Greeter.
<Belial`> i have system sounds muted but they're still playing on 18.04 when doing certain actions. anyone else have this problem and have a fix for it?
<sixwheeledbeast> Are they all shown as Muted in Sound Prefs > Applications.
<Belial`> muted under sound effects. under applications, no app is currently playing or recording audio.
<sixwheeledbeast> I have SOund Theme no sounds and Muted to disable system sounds
<Belial`> sorry, my bad
<Belial`> i have no sounds but not muted.
<Belial`> completely overlooked that.
<Belial`> all set now.
<Belial`> one more issue with plank...i have it set on the left side of the screen. i also have it set to window dodge. whenever i mouse over it, a lot of the times it'll hide itself as a move the mouse over apps. for some reason it only does it on the left side. never on the bottom, right, or top.
<Belial`> i disabled zoom which seemed to fix the issue. but i had to actually disable something to make it work only for the left side.
<sixwheeledbeast> i have no idea, i use trad style mate
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-08
<Fretegi> howdy
<Fretegi> so trying to sort out why ubuntu 18.04 is not shutting off discreet video card in an optimus setup when i select intel graphics.  does anyone have any thoughts?
<coz_> you guys might sort of like this  https://www.dropbox.com/s/sk06r8rqyfr11bc/fish-cube-models.flv?dl=0
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-09
<Belial`> is the updater supposed to have an indicator applet? it only pops up for me in the dock when there's an update available.
<fretegi> howdy
<fretegi> can someone help me out with an equal to the software center within mate 18.04
<fretegi> ?
<diogenes_> fretegi, synaptic
<fretegi> diogenes_, thanks https://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<fretegi> in that wiki there is part where it mentions how the software center will automatically pick up on dependencies and correct them.  synaptic the same?
<diogenes_> fretegi, sure, synaptic is the best
<fretegi> well... how do i get it find the deps ha
<fretegi> so i downloaded 2 .deb's and ran them
<fretegi> missing deps
<diogenes_> you just select a package to install and it will do the rest
<fretegi> what if not in a repo?
<fretegi> you just have the .deb
<diogenes_> then tuse gdebi
<diogenes_> right click on .deb open with gdebi
<fretegi> diogenes_, ok gives an error 'dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-regex1.62.0
<diogenes_> gdebi shows that?
<fretegi> yup
<diogenes_> then your .deb is not compatible with current os version
<diogenes_> so don't install
<fretegi> hmmm.  well from a wiki for that software.  i had this same software installed on ubuntu 16.04.  although pretty sure i had to install it manually
<diogenes_> and what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<fretegi> 18.04
<fretegi> .1
<diogenes_> so the .deb is for 16.04 and not for 18.04
<fretegi> interesting.  well the guide suggests differently ha
<fretegi> well thats a bummer
<fretegi> alright well thanks for the help
<diogenes_> yw
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-10
<dysoco> Hello. I've seem to have broken some packages and stuff somehow. Can anyone point me how to "restore" Ubuntu and apt to a mostly pristine condition? I've already deleted any extra repos, ran apt update, apt upgrade and apt autoremove but I've still have a few problems; for example the volume indicator dissapeared from the panel, some icons are broken , etc.
<dysoco> Also I can't install "wine32" with apt, it says the package is not going to be installed
<dysoco> Sadly I'm on travel and I don't have an USB or anything to re-install
<dysoco> is there any way to install a distro without an external media?
<m4t> dysoco: you could add a netboot image to grub
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-12
<fretegi> morning folks
<fretegi> so came across a little issue in ubuntu 18.04.1.  if you have samba shares mounted, it hangs the reboot process.  what would be the cleanest way to add the umount command as the first action of the shutdown process to prevent the hang?
<fretegi> make a script in /etc/init.d and symlink it to rc0.d and rc6.d?
<fretegi> just a simple umount -a -t cifs is all i need to add prior to the shutdown process
<grimedango> howdy
<grimedango> is anybody here a regular user of Mouse Keys
<grimedango> hey is there no longer a provider for Ubuntu MATE stickers?
